# canada Teaching Anti-Americanism



## Nutz

Given the fact that there is this Ted Cruz love affair among the low-information pseudo-conservatives...I thought I would begin to educate you guys on the facts about canada and canadians. 

Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans.  Given the fact that Cruz was born in canada and still has not renounced his canadian citizenship...perhaps you should wonder how much anti-American drivel has been instilled in his thought process. 



Anti-Americanism spoonfed to Canadian grade school kids
by Judi McLeod 



> `
> Its not just overreaction or Yankee imagination. Anti-Americanism is not only alive and well, its spoon fed in Canada.
> 
> And it stems from a taxpayer paid source: the classroom.
> 
> The Three `Rs, Canada style, have been teaching school children as young as grade school an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying. This less than admirable image emerges in a study, presented this week to the Congress of the Humanities and Social Sciences, hosted by the University of Manitoba.
> 
> Amy von Heyking is a professor of education at the University of Alberta. A specialist in the history of curricula and teaching materials, von Heyking relied on actual Canadian classroom textbooks--75 of them--used in Canadian history, geography, civics and social studies courses in elementary and secondary schools.
> 
> Ironic that the release of the study coincides with the 60th Anniversary of D-Day.
> 
> The Canadian grade school set get their anti-Americanism during the school day.
> 
> Down through the decades, in Canadian textbooks American society has been portrayed as revolutionary and lawless. Americas contribution to World War 1 is dismissed, textbook form, as coming late, when the tide had already turned.


More at link...

They even go as far as to teach Michael Moore's, _Fahrenheit 9/11_ as fact:



> It has just come to my attention that the Bush-bashing 2004 documentary film Fahrenheit 9/11, written and directed by leftist American filmmaker and political commentator Michael Moore, has been added to my daughters high school curriculum in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Surprisingly, no other viewpoints were presented to counterbalance this extremely anti-American, biased film in which Moore airs all of his disapproval of American society. By showing only one side, the school has actually endorsed Moores film and all it represents.
> 
> Moores Fahrenheit 9/11 accuses Bush of orchestrating 9/11, claiming it was an inside job. No blame is placed on al-Qaeda or any other Islamic terrorist group, which suggests that the United States is as morally corrupt as al-Qaeda, the Taliban or any other jihadist terrorist organization. The students of Current Politics walked away from this film with a very one-sided biased viewpoint: hating America. And this view is further reinforced by a socialist agenda that is being pushed in class by the same teacher who, like multi-millionaire Moore, is against at the capitalist nature of American society.


more...

And, apparently canadian propaganda is working:



> The 'evil empire' is next door, youth say
> 
> Evil is a word usually reserved for serial killers, Austin Powers villains, and kids who tear the legs off baby spiders. But, a new poll shows a significant number of young Canadians would use "evil" to describe their U.S. neighbours.
> 
> By The Ottawa Citizen June 27, 2004
> 
> 
> 
> Evil is a word usually reserved for serial killers, Austin Powers villains, and kids who tear the legs off baby spiders.
> 
> But, a new poll shows a significant number of young Canadians would use "evil" to describe their U.S. neighbours.
> 
> In a telephone poll of 500 teens aged 14 to 18, more than 40 per cent of respondents saw the U.S. as an evil global force. Among French-Canadians, that number jumped to 64 per cent.
> 
> Ontario proved the most conflicted on the issue; there, nearly one-fifth of youth were on the fence.
> 
> "Teens have taken (Ronald) Reagan's concept of the Soviet Union as an evil empire and turned it back on the U.S.," says Rudyard Griffiths, director of the Dominion Institute.
> 
> "Clearly, the anti-American sentiment isn't just something coming from 30-somethings or even 20-somethings."
> 
> Avnish Nanda, a 15-year-old from Edmonton, says he sees the American government as neither totally good nor totally bad.
> 
> "When George (W.) Bush came into power, he was a real force of evil, getting into a war people say was about oil," Avnish says. "But all over the world, America gives aid to countries whether they deserve it or not, and that's really good for people."


more...

NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.  

This has been a public service announcement to prevent conservatives from backing a canadian idiot for President of the United States.


----------



## HenryBHough

Nutz said:


> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans.  Given the fact that Cruz was born in canada and still has not renounced his canadian citizenship...perhaps you should wonder how much anti-American drivel has been instilled in his thought process.




Quoted just enough to demonstrate having caught the essence.

What's troubling is that you're finding fault over Canada doing, in its schools, precisely the thing that America is doing in our schools.

Hypocrisy?  Or just that you haven't noticed what's being taught to OUR children?


----------



## Nutz

HenryBHough said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans.  Given the fact that Cruz was born in canada and still has not renounced his canadian citizenship...perhaps you should wonder how much anti-American drivel has been instilled in his thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted just enough to demonstrate having caught the essence.
> 
> What's troubling is that you're finding fault over Canada doing, in its schools, precisely the thing that America is doing in our schools.
> 
> Hypocrisy?  Or just that you haven't noticed what's being taught to OUR children?
Click to expand...


We SHOULD be teaching our children that canada is insignificant and rightly American land...but we do nothing of the sort.  Schools (and Universities) today teach our children that canada is significant...which it is not.  Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.


----------



## HenryBHough

Nutz said:


> Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.




Lift a few more rocks.


----------



## Nutz

HenryBHough said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift a few more rocks.
Click to expand...


Nope, can't find any examples.  We treat canada very well...too well to be honest.  If it weren't for the US, canada would be a Mexico to the North.


----------



## Sherry

Hey, it sounds similar to US classrooms.



> Its not just overreaction or Yankee imagination. Anti-Americanism is not only alive and well, its spoon fed in Canada.
> 
> And it stems from a taxpayer paid source: the classroom.
> 
> The Three `Rs, Canada style, have been teaching school children as young as grade school an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying. This less than admirable image emerges in a study, presented this week to the Congress of the Humanities and Social Sciences, hosted by the University of Manitoba.


----------



## bodecea

Nutz said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans.  Given the fact that Cruz was born in canada and still has not renounced his canadian citizenship...perhaps you should wonder how much anti-American drivel has been instilled in his thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted just enough to demonstrate having caught the essence.
> 
> What's troubling is that you're finding fault over Canada doing, in its schools, precisely the thing that America is doing in our schools.
> 
> Hypocrisy?  Or just that you haven't noticed what's being taught to OUR children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *We SHOULD be teaching our children that canada is insignificant and rightly American land..*.but we do nothing of the sort.  Schools (and Universities) today teach our children that canada is significant...which it is not.  Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
Click to expand...



What?


----------



## bodecea

Nutz said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift a few more rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, can't find any examples.  We treat canada very well...too well to be honest.  If it weren't for the US, canada would be a Mexico to the North.
Click to expand...


The current score is Canada 2...U.S. 0.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Sherry said:


> Hey, it sounds similar to US classrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not just overreaction or Yankee imagination. Anti-Americanism is not only alive and well, its spoon fed in Canada.
> 
> And it stems from a taxpayer paid source: the classroom.
> 
> The Three `Rs, Canada style, have been teaching school children as young as grade school an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying. This less than admirable image emerges in a study, presented this week to the Congress of the Humanities and Social Sciences, hosted by the University of Manitoba.
Click to expand...


Good one !


----------



## JakeStarkey

_an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.

America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.

Teaching truth is not anti-American.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

This is nothing new, Canadian's have lifted their noses towards Americans for many a year.

Most of the hate is from the east (like our northeast) and the ones that do like us are usually in western Canada. Them damn French/Canadians are as bad as the French.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> _an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.
> 
> America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.
> 
> Teaching truth is not anti-American.



What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.
> 
> America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.
> 
> Teaching truth is not anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!
Click to expand...


Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.

(1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.

(2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.

(3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.

Stop being stupid.

Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.

Stop being stupid.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Nobody cares about Canaduh or what they think. Waste of time.


----------



## bodecea

R.C. Christian said:


> Nobody cares about Canaduh or what they think. Waste of time.



They are the number one importer of oil to us.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh liberals up here have used the divide for forever. Trudeau used that from the get go. Is this a surprise?


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.
> 
> America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.
> 
> Teaching truth is not anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.
> 
> (1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.
> 
> (2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.
> 
> (3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
Click to expand...

Let's talk stupid.  In the War of 1812...canada did not beat us, nor during our war for Independence.  They were British...canada and canadians had nothing to do with it.  

Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Jake, not the inability to learn.


----------



## tinydancer

R.C. Christian said:


> Nobody cares about Canaduh or what they think. Waste of time.



Oh hurt my parts. We have awesome donuts, pretty good hockey, we're your number one supplier of oil, we don't want to behead you (yet you give us 4 more years of dems and I'm thinking about it) and we're sorry about justin bieber and celine dion but think about RUSH. 

Come on here.


----------



## tinydancer

You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know. 

How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.


----------



## Sherry

My experience with Canadians are all of those snow birds who flock down here during their winter months...I've found them to be nice people, but they must be the ones who weren't successfully indoctrinated.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

tinydancer said:


> You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know.
> 
> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.



Excellent ! Maybe Canada will consider then annexing our northeast ?  Pleeeeeeze, pretty pleeeeeeeze !


----------



## Nutz

Sherry said:


> My experience with Canadians are all of those snow birds who flock down here during their winter months...I've found them to be nice people, but they must be the ones who weren't successfully indoctrinated.



There are a few decent canadians.  Regardless, be careful, they might decide one day to STAY.  Then they will begin to infect our young, our stupid and our easily persuaded.  Just look at Ted Cruz and the pseudo-conservatives!

Seriously, I've met some nice Saudi's before...I still don't want their ideals infecting America.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.
> 
> (1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.
> 
> (2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.
> 
> (3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's talk stupid.  In the War of 1812...canada did not beat us, nor during our war for Independence.  They were British...canada and canadians had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Jake, not the inability to learn.
Click to expand...


You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.

We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.

*WE WERE INVADING THEM.*

Don't you read history?

And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.

If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.


----------



## Nutz

tinydancer said:


> You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know.
> 
> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.



The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics. 

Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.


----------



## tinydancer

Sherry said:


> My experience with Canadians are all of those snow birds who flock down here during their winter months...I've found them to be nice people, but they must be the ones who weren't successfully indoctrinated.



Psssst they call us conservatives. I'm blessed because I am dual I used to say bi but I figured out that was not the best way to class myself.

I pretty well grew up if you think of your summer months of growing up just north of Daytona in a small place called Ormond by the Sea. We were never snowbirds. My father was a very successful trucker who actually could take us south for June July and August. If teen years are when you grow up.....well Daytona created me. 

I think we have the best between us. I don't think other countries have what we have. We're really blessed.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.
> 
> (1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.
> 
> (2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.
> 
> (3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk stupid.  In the War of 1812...canada did not beat us, nor during our war for Independence.  They were British...canada and canadians had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Jake, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.
> 
> We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.
> 
> *WE WERE INVADING THEM.*
> 
> Don't you read history?
> 
> And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.
> 
> If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.
Click to expand...


The War of 1812 was a war against the BRITISH. We fought British soldiers and Indians.  canada and canadians beat nothing.  Open up a history book, read and learn.  Stupid is the unwillingness to learn.  Go to google, do a search and learn.  We fought the BRITISH.


----------



## whitehall

I think it's more disrespect for the administration than anti-Americanism. The whole freaking world is laughing at the Husseain administration.


----------



## tinydancer

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know.
> 
> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
Click to expand...


What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk stupid.  In the War of 1812...canada did not beat us, nor during our war for Independence.  They were British...canada and canadians had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Jake, not the inability to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.
> 
> We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.
> 
> *WE WERE INVADING THEM.*
> 
> Don't you read history?
> 
> And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.
> 
> If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The War of 1812 was a war against the BRITISH. We fought British soldiers and Indians.  canada and canadians beat nothing.  Open up a history book, read and learn.  Stupid is the unwillingness to learn.  Go to google, do a search and learn.  We fought the BRITISH.
Click to expand...


Dear, the British and their Canadian troops, that made up 70% of the UK's forces in Canada, WERE IN CANADA.

We invaded them and got our asses kicked by CANADIANS AND RIGHTFULLY SO.

Take your jingoism and, politely, stick it up your ass.

There is nationalism and there is stupidity (like invading Canada and invading Iraq).


----------



## JakeStarkey

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know.
> 
> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
Click to expand...


And because it was wrong.


----------



## tinydancer

Oh we claim setting your house on fire. Come on. We never do bad things so we have to say we beat you in War of 1812.


----------



## Nutz

whitehall said:


> I think it's more disrespect for the administration than anti-Americanism. The whole freaking world is laughing at the Husseain administration.



This was happening well before BaBa was born.


----------



## tinydancer

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.
> 
> We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.
> 
> *WE WERE INVADING THEM.*
> 
> Don't you read history?
> 
> And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.
> 
> If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The War of 1812 was a war against the BRITISH. We fought British soldiers and Indians.  canada and canadians beat nothing.  Open up a history book, read and learn.  Stupid is the unwillingness to learn.  Go to google, do a search and learn.  We fought the BRITISH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear, the British and their Canadian troops, that made up 70% of the UK's forces in Canada, WERE IN CANADA.
> 
> We invaded them and got our asses kicked by CANADIANS AND RIGHTFULLY SO.
> 
> Take your jingoism and, politely, stick it up your ass.
> 
> There is nationalism and there is stupidity (like invading Canada and invading Iraq).
Click to expand...


Laura Secord is in there too. Love your passion Jake.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.
> 
> We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.
> 
> *WE WERE INVADING THEM.*
> 
> Don't you read history?
> 
> And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.
> 
> If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The War of 1812 was a war against the BRITISH. We fought British soldiers and Indians.  canada and canadians beat nothing.  Open up a history book, read and learn.  Stupid is the unwillingness to learn.  Go to google, do a search and learn.  We fought the BRITISH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear, the British and their Canadian troops, that made up 70% of the UK's forces in Canada, WERE IN CANADA.
> 
> We invaded them and got our asses kicked by CANADIANS AND RIGHTFULLY SO.
> 
> Take your jingoism and, politely, stick it up your ass.
> 
> There is nationalism and there is stupidity (like invading Canada and invading Iraq).
Click to expand...

I am only going to suggest you take another look at the War of 1812 and get back to me. You are spewing nonsense about a topic you are not well versed.


----------



## HenryBHough

Without cash-bearing Canadians fleeing their communistic health care regime a lot of border-town hospitals in The U.S. would be even closer to bankrupt.


----------



## whitehall

Nutz said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more disrespect for the administration than anti-Americanism. The whole freaking world is laughing at the Husseain administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was happening well before BaBa was born.
Click to expand...


What was happening? America saved the world with the greatest Military on the planet and private sector industrialism during the 20th century and the world knows it. Some parts of the world might have hated the US but they always respected and envied the freedom and the wealth of the greatest Country in the world up until the time when the jihad decided to strike during the administration run by a sexual pervert and global warming extortionists came into power at the same time Americans elected a weak president who couldn't even produce a freaking birth certificate.


----------



## tinydancer

JakeStarkey said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And because it was wrong.
Click to expand...


In hindsight oh yes it was. I just wish Chretien and his family weren't involved in the dirty of the oil for food. I am ashamed. One day I hope we could all talk about how we were led into this. Maybe one day. I can dream.


----------



## Jughead

> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.


Would be even better if Keystone is approved...


----------



## Nutz

tinydancer said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what is really so funny. We're probably the craziest countries to live as they say out here and in Quebec "side by each" and all of us who live in the border world love each other. Maybe other parts of the countries don't know.
> 
> How we live so close and really love each other day in and day out. I don't think other countries do. Its a good thing that we have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
Click to expand...


Iraq for one...who was it, Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## Nutz

whitehall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more disrespect for the administration than anti-Americanism. The whole freaking world is laughing at the Husseain administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was happening well before BaBa was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening? America saved the world with the greatest Military on the planet and private sector industrialism during the 20th century and the world knows it. Some parts of the world might have hated the US but they always respected and envied the freedom and the wealth of the greatest Country in the world up until the time when the jihad decided to strike during the administration run by a sexual pervert and global warming extortionists came into power at the same time Americans elected a weak president who couldn't even produce a freaking birth certificate.
Click to expand...


You said this was all about disrespect for the Obama administration, no.  Look at the dates of the articles then get back to me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The War of 1812 was a war against the BRITISH. We fought British soldiers and Indians.  canada and canadians beat nothing.  Open up a history book, read and learn.  Stupid is the unwillingness to learn.  Go to google, do a search and learn.  We fought the BRITISH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear, the British and their Canadian troops, that made up 70% of the UK's forces in Canada, WERE IN CANADA.
> 
> We invaded them and got our asses kicked by CANADIANS AND RIGHTFULLY SO.
> 
> Take your jingoism and, politely, stick it up your ass.
> 
> There is nationalism and there is stupidity (like invading Canada and invading Iraq).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am only going to suggest you take another look at the War of 1812 and get back to me. You are spewing nonsense about a topic you are not well versed.
Click to expand...


You asked for specifics without giving any.

You have not refuted the points, only spewed more nonsense.

You literally have no idea about Canada and our policy toward it, and your nonsense about Iraq is over board.

You don't study, merely emote.


----------



## tinydancer

HenryBHough said:


> Without cash-bearing Canadians fleeing their communistic health care regime a lot of border-town hospitals in The U.S. would be even closer to bankrupt.


 Hey we love our sales. I'm out west now....hello Roseau. Further south Fargo baby. But east. Baby we are talking shopping in Buffalo. Detroit in the old days as well. Shoot I just saw a picture of the old Silverdome and I cried. I knew Detroit when she was fine. The Silverdome is destroyed. They let her go to nothing. Sorry. Went off there. But you know when many of you mock Detroit, she was a fine beast. She really was. I was north of her. Many bands. A whole lot of rock n roll but no more. It's just sad.


----------



## tinydancer

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq for one...who was it, Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.
Click to expand...


Oh you are talking about the Liberals. Now I get it.


----------



## tinydancer

I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.


----------



## Nutz

tinydancer said:


> I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.



You could have a point there.  Nonetheless, throughout history, canada has always been a leech and looked their gift horse in the mouth.  canadians have a nasty attitude towards Uncle Sam and are trying to carve out an identity by being anti-American as seen in their educational system.  

It is dangerous to call or consider canada to be an ally.  The fact remains, when the US was in a time of need after 9/11, the canadians were not there.  When America was fighting the Cold War and defending North America, canada was not there. Why should we believe canada would be there the next time?


----------



## westwall

bodecea said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted just enough to demonstrate having caught the essence.
> 
> What's troubling is that you're finding fault over Canada doing, in its schools, precisely the thing that America is doing in our schools.
> 
> Hypocrisy?  Or just that you haven't noticed what's being taught to OUR children?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We SHOULD be teaching our children that canada is insignificant and rightly American land..*.but we do nothing of the sort.  Schools (and Universities) today teach our children that canada is significant...which it is not.  Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What?
Click to expand...








Yeah, Nutz is...well nuts.  I guess he wants to go crush Canada because they should be easy.


----------



## Pogo

To anyone who knows the first iota about Canada this thread is completely fucking batshit insane.


----------



## Nutz

Why?


----------



## Nutz

westwall said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We SHOULD be teaching our children that canada is insignificant and rightly American land..*.but we do nothing of the sort.  Schools (and Universities) today teach our children that canada is significant...which it is not.  Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nutz is...well nuts.  I guess he wants to go crush Canada because they should be easy.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about invading canada?


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

They have every reason to hate us.  And to fear us.  One day we will conquer Canada.


----------



## Nutz

That is the thing, we have already conquered canada, they just can't accept it.  Without the US, canadians would either be speaking Russian or they would be a 3rd world country.


----------



## JakeStarkey

nutz has Canada in the line of limp wristedness.

It must be crushed.


----------



## coil

Canada has more fresh water than any other country --- we should remain friendly with them --- at least until the invasion.


----------



## NLT

Every time I have been to Montreal (French), Toronto (multi-cultural) on business or pleasure, I have been treated with respect and kindness. The only assholes I have met in Canada is at the border customs.


----------



## Toro

The OP is silly.

Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.

Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.

Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.


----------



## Swagger

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.
> 
> America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.
> 
> Teaching truth is not anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.
> 
> (1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.
> 
> (2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.
> 
> (3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
Click to expand...


Correction: You trespassed on an imperial possession, then consequently had your arse handed to you. The country we now know as Canada didn't exist then.


----------



## Toro

DigitalDrifter said:


> This is nothing new, Canadian's have lifted their noses towards Americans for many a year.
> 
> Most of the hate is from the east (like our northeast) and the ones that do like us are usually in western Canada. Them damn French/Canadians are as bad as the French.



Canadians have both a superiority complex and an inferiority complex towards Americans.

Canadians believe they have built a more tolerant, humane nation but desperately want Americans to pay attention to them.  Living in Canada is like living beside someone who has a one-way mirror - you can see into them but they look right back at themselves, and are happy to do so.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> _an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying_.
> 
> America's actions toward Canada have often been just that.
> 
> Teaching truth is not anti-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What actions towards canada by Uncle Sam have been negative.  Please be specific.  I can remember canadian politicians calling all Americans stupid and one going as far as stomping on a Bush doll.  I can't recall the US ever being nothing more than a great neighbor to these ungrateful hypocrites.  Hell, we support canada!
Click to expand...


Canada and the US sign a free trade agreement, both agreeing to an international arbitration panel if there is a dispute.  Canada takes the US to the arbitration panel over tariffs on softwood lumber.  Canada wins and the US ignores its treaties.

Canada?United States softwood lumber dispute - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The US signed an agreement then refused to abide by the agreement because of special interests in the Pacific Northwest.

That's hypocrisy.


----------



## Toro

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you gave nothing affirmative to your stupid ass OP, I have no obligation but one of making you eat your stupidity.
> 
> (1) We invaded Canada in the War of Independence and got our ass kicked.
> 
> (2) We invaded Canada in the War of 1812 four times and got our ass kicked three times.
> 
> (3) We have always tried to manipulate economic and currency decisions against them.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Nutz, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Stop being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk stupid.  In the War of 1812...canada did not beat us, nor during our war for Independence.  They were British...canada and canadians had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Stupid is a state of unwillingness to learn, Jake, not the inability to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being stupid.  Canada was not trying to conquer us, we were trying in the WoI to conquer the two colonies of Canada and got our asses kicked.
> 
> We were trying to conquer Canada in the War of 1812 and got our asses kicked.
> 
> *WE WERE INVADING THEM.*
> 
> Don't you read history?
> 
> And you silly goof, we were all British in 1775.
> 
> If you refuse to learn,  you will continue to be stupid.
Click to expand...


[youtube]fOFUbrQWK_A[/youtube]


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> Iraq for one...who was it, Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.



Iraq was a stupid war, like Vietnam was a stupid war.  In both cases, Canada exercised it's sovereign right not to do stupid things Americans were doing.  Why would Canadians want to be idiots just because Americans were being idiots?  OTOH 150 Canadians died in Afghanistan, trailing only the US and the UK.

And it's retarded to castigate Canada for 9/11 _when terrorists came right into the United States and attacked America from within._


----------



## hipeter924

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> They have every reason to hate us.  And to fear us.  One day we will conquer Canada.


Sounds like Fallout.


----------



## Silhouette

I'm going to rename this thread "divide and conquer".

What country are you from originally eh Nutz?


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> The OP is silly.
> 
> Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.
> 
> Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.
> 
> Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.


The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own. 

As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq for one...who was it, Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq was a stupid war, like Vietnam was a stupid war.  In both cases, Canada exercised it's sovereign right not to do stupid things Americans were doing.  Why would Canadians want to be idiots just because Americans were being idiots?  OTOH 150 Canadians died in Afghanistan, trailing only the US and the UK.
> 
> And it's retarded to castigate Canada for 9/11 _when terrorists came right into the United States and attacked America from within._
Click to expand...

Yes, canada harbored American deserters during the Vietnam and Iraq wars.  What kind of neighbor does that?  Then, they have the audacity to create a coward's memorial for the deserters.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own.
> 
> As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.



Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.


----------



## HenryBHough

Toro said:


> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.



I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.


----------



## Silhouette

Nutz said:


> Yes, canada harbored American deserters during the Vietnam and Iraq wars.  What kind of neighbor does that?  Then, they have the audacity to create a coward's memorial for the deserters.



The poster "Nutz" has posted two threads in the last couple of days that attempt to ramp up hatred by Americans directed toward our Canadian allies.

Just saying.

Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.  Canada does their thing, we do ours.  We coexist peacefully.  I've got lots of canadian friends.  Some of my family is from Canada.

Sorry true enemy of the US.  Go ply your divisive trade somewhere else.


----------



## Nutz

Thank god that Bush made it a little harder for canadians to indiscriminately stain the US with their presence.


----------



## NLT

Canadians do produce some funny mofos.

http://www.ranker.com/crowdranked-list/canadian-comedians-and-comic-actors


----------



## Nutz

Silhouette said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, canada harbored American deserters during the Vietnam and Iraq wars.  What kind of neighbor does that?  Then, they have the audacity to create a coward's memorial for the deserters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster "Nutz" has posted two threads in the last couple of days that attempt to ramp up hatred by Americans directed toward our Canadian allies.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.  Canada does their thing, we do ours.  We coexist peacefully.  I've got lots of canadian friends.  Some of my family is from Canada.
> 
> Sorry true enemy of the US.  Go ply your divisive trade somewhere else.
Click to expand...


Hate is the wrong word.  I hate no one.  I am simply providing a public service announcement to Americans and canadians alike. Americans need to realize that we CANNOT trust or rely on canada and the canadian stock.   Nonetheless, we CAN be friends with canada...they just need to be re-educated and their attitude needs to be adjusted.

Oh, and if you want to discuss divisive trade...that is another thread for another day in my PSA's about canada and how they look their gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## blastoff

It's Canadia for crying out loud!  On the world stage they're sort of like MSNBC, no one listens or cares what they've got to say about anything.


----------



## Nutz

you are correct...canada is irrelevant...but theit land is not and is rightfully American land


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is silly.
> 
> Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.
> 
> Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.
> 
> Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own.
> 
> As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.
Click to expand...


"Stolen" "American" "culture"???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, all three of those need quotes.  How DO you get your head that far up your ass?

"Stolen" -- yeah they've "stolen" so much that in order to _keep it at bay_, the CRTC requires its radio stations to find a certain minimal degree of Canadian content and its CDs come with a MAPL label.  Let me guess -- you don't even know what that is, delivery to the anal canal being sporadic... and I tell you what Sir Never Been Within Sniffing Distance, their radio dial puts ours to shame.  Common wisdom in US public radio system holds that the reason so much of our better public radio comes from Minnesota and New York and Wisconsin is that they're close enough to the border to hear what real radio can sound like.  So who's "stealing" from whom?

"American" -- what the fuck continent to you imagine Canada to be part of, eh?  This adjective all by itself exemplifies the nationcentric navel gaze that keeps the Ugly American icon alive.  Thanks a LOT.

"Culture" -- obviously used loosely considering some of the flatulence that passes for 'culture', why anyone would want to "steal" it being a fair indictment.  And again, they've worked so hard on "stealing" ours that they have to actually pass laws to _protect their own._

And you find a way to post this in complete ignorance of Canadian culture.  No?

OK pop quiz: who's up-and-coming in Cape Breton right now?  What groundbreaking Quebecois bandleader just released his first album in 28 years?  What was the name of the band he fronted in the '70s?  You don't have a fucking clue, do ya?

Thank all that is holy that there's a French culture within it to at least present an insular alternative within the country, lest our cultural imperialism completely take over.
And do tell, where is it in the US do people come from Scotland to find out what their own cultural history is because it's been preserved so much more than in Scotland?


"Stealing culture" my fucking ass.  This thread represents everything on the ugly side of the bacterium that grow on the underbelly of abject ignorance.  It is without question the most head-up-the-ass clueless thread of the year.


----------



## JakeStarkey

hipeter924 said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have every reason to hate us.  And to fear us.  One day we will conquer Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like Fallout.
Click to expand...


No, we won't.  Invaded five times in two wars and got our asses kicked.


----------



## Pogo

NLT said:


> Every time I have been to Montreal (French), Toronto (multi-cultural) on business or pleasure, I have been treated with respect and kindness. The only assholes I have met in Canada is at the border customs.



That's exactly my experience, although I've spent little time in Tronno, much more in Montréal and other parts of Québec and the Maritimes.

I did get detained coming in to St. Stephen once just because I had musical instruments with me --- which I always do but for whatever reason this time they wanted to make sure I wasn't coming in to make money somewhere.  I've gotta hand it to these customs people, when I told them I was going to Cape Breton for its music they had to pretend with a straight face that they didn't know what I was talking about.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh wait, that's part of the Canadian culture that "doesn't exist", I'm off script...


----------



## JakeStarkey

HenryBHough said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
Click to expand...


General assertion full of holes.  Answer these questons; be specific and accurate.

How many Canadians are treated annually in the Canadian health care sysem?

How many Canadians are treated annually in the American health care system.

Compare life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.

Compare quality of life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.

These are the types of classroom problems American children are solving in High School and writing about in college.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> "Stolen" -- yeah they've "stolen" so much that in order to _keep it at bay_, the CRTC requires its radio stations to find a certain minimal degree of Canadian content and its CDs come with a MAPL label.  Let me guess -- you don't even know what that is, delivery to the anal canal being sporadic... and I tell you what Sir Never Been Within Sniffing Distance, their radio dial puts ours to shame.


Are you talking about the canadian music industry where success is being accepted in the US?


> "American" -- what the fuck continent to you imagine Canada to be part of, eh?  This adjective all by itself exemplifies the nationcentric navel gaze that keeps the Ugly American icon alive.  Thanks a LOT.


Sure, so I suppose canadians are calling themselves, American...right?


> "Culture" -- obviously used loosely considering some of the flatulence that passes for 'culture', why anyone would want to "steal" it being a fair indictment.  And again, they've worked so hard on "stealing" ours that they have to actually pass laws to _protect their own._


It's not protecting their own...its forcing a failed canadian ideology on its people because the canucks gravitate towards the US and our culture. 


> And you find a way to post this in complete ignorance of Canadian culture.  No?
> 
> OK pop quiz: who's up-and-coming in Cape Breton right now?  What Quebecois bandleader just released his first album in 28 years?  You don't have a fucking clue, do ya?


Who cares?!?!?


> Thank all that is holy that there's a French culture within it to at least present an insular alternative within the country, lest our cultural imperialism completely take over.


Yeah, and they want nothing to do with canada.  The only bright side to canada...a people who strive to be their own instead of riding on the coattails of Uncle Sam.


> This thread represents everything on the ugly side of the bacterium that grow on the underbelly of abject ignorance.  It is without question the most head-up-the-ass clueless thread of the year.


Instead of having a knee jerk reaction, you should pay attention and learn something.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> General assertion full of holes.  Answer these questons; be specific and accurate.
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the Canadian health care sysem?
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the American health care system.
> 
> Compare life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> Compare quality of life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> These are the types of classroom problems American children are solving in High School and writing about in college.
Click to expand...


Seems as if you have already fallen for the canadian lie.  Perhaps you should pack your bags and head North.  You have been deceived by canadians.  That is pretty pathetic!


----------



## Pogo

whitehall said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's more disrespect for the administration than anti-Americanism. The whole freaking world is laughing at the Husseain administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was happening well before BaBa was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was happening? America saved the world with the greatest Military on the planet and private sector industrialism during the 20th century and the world knows it. Some parts of the world might have hated the US but they always respected and envied the freedom and the wealth of the greatest Country in the world up until the time when the jihad decided to strike during the administration run by a sexual pervert and global warming extortionists came into power at the same time Americans elected a weak president who couldn't even produce a freaking birth certificate.
Click to expand...


Gullible's Travels...

This is your audience, Nutz.  Own it.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was happening well before BaBa was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was happening? America saved the world with the greatest Military on the planet and private sector industrialism during the 20th century and the world knows it. Some parts of the world might have hated the US but they always respected and envied the freedom and the wealth of the greatest Country in the world up until the time when the jihad decided to strike during the administration run by a sexual pervert and global warming extortionists came into power at the same time Americans elected a weak president who couldn't even produce a freaking birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gullible's Travels...
> 
> This is your audience, Nutz.  Own it.
Click to expand...


He has potential!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General assertion full of holes.  Answer these questons; be specific and accurate.
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the Canadian health care sysem?
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the American health care system.
> 
> Compare life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> Compare quality of life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> These are the types of classroom problems American children are solving in High School and writing about in college.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems as if you have already fallen for the canadian lie.  Perhaps you should pack your bags and head North.  You have been deceived by canadians.  That is pretty pathetic!
Click to expand...


You are pathetic for not being able to answer the basic questions.

The more we drive your type of thinking from the GOP, the better off this country will be.

Answers: Canadians live longer, more cheaply, and with more health than Americans.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Who cares?!?!?



That sums up your ignorance right there.  You have no clue what I was talking about, so you take the attitude "if I never heard of it, it doesn't exist".





As I said, clueless.  And then you want to put the blame for your own abject ignorance somewhere else and blame _*them*_.  That's fucking sorry.




Nutz said:


> Yeah, and they want nothing to do with canada.  The only bright side to canada...a people who strive to be their own instead of riding on the coattails of Uncle Sam.



The separatists will always be there, and rightly so considering it was only recently French schoolchildren were being punished for keeping their own culture in an attempt to Anglophonically assimilate (lemme guess, you had no clue of this either-- "who cares" right?).  Just in the last few months the idea was roundly nixed again, so that idea isn't flying.  And again, that's a good thing.  It preserves a multicultural society of which Archie Bunkers like you find a way to remain blissfully ignorant, burying your head in the sand and claiming there's nothing down there.



Nutz said:


> Instead of having a knee jerk reaction, you should pay attention and learn something.



It seems I already know far more about the topic than you do, and I didn't need to study it; I know it from getting off my ass and actually being there.

Ignoramus.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> General assertion full of holes.  Answer these questons; be specific and accurate.
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the Canadian health care sysem?
> 
> How many Canadians are treated annually in the American health care system.
> 
> Compare life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> Compare quality of life expectancy of Americans and Canadians.
> 
> These are the types of classroom problems American children are solving in High School and writing about in college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems as if you have already fallen for the canadian lie.  Perhaps you should pack your bags and head North.  You have been deceived by canadians.  That is pretty pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are pathetic for not being able to answer the basic questions.
> 
> The more we drive your type of thinking from the GOP, the better off this country will be.
> 
> Answers: Canadians live longer, more cheaply, and with more health than Americans.
Click to expand...

You did not pose those questions to me...now did you?  Why do canadian sympathizers have to be so dishonest?


----------



## Pogo

Time's up.  The answer is Serge Fiori, who fronted the band Harmonium.

Never heard of either one, right?  And yet you'll sit on this message board and put your name by the ignorance that "oh they have no culture of their own, they steal ours" -- an ignorance you took from _your own country's media _

Learn something, Ignoramus:
Even this audience, back in the '70s, was more aware than you are now:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYv7GPuQG1c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYv7GPuQG1c[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPpHY5-3f5Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPpHY5-3f5Y[/ame]

(Dominique Dupuis, from Miramichi, NB -- in concert in Louisiana)​
Oh wait, that's USians "stealing" Canadian culture, innit?

Funny how ignorance collapses under its own weight.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Time's up.  The answer is Serge Fiori, who fronted the band Harmonium.
> 
> Never heard of either one, right?  And yet you'll sit on this message board and put your name by the ignorance that "oh they have no culture of their own, they steal ours" -- an ignorance you took from _your own country's media _
> 
> Learn something, Ignoramus:
> Even this audience, back in the '70s, was more aware than you are now:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYv7GPuQG1c
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0KVsdXggL0
> 
> (Dominique Dupuis, from Miramichi, NB)​
> Oh wait, that's USians "stealing" Canadian culture, innit?
> 
> Funny how ignorance collapses under its own weight.


LMAO...I don't listen to music and I don't find music to be the cultural mecca of any society.  But you keep on believing that!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems as if you have already fallen for the canadian lie.  Perhaps you should pack your bags and head North.  You have been deceived by canadians.  That is pretty pathetic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic for not being able to answer the basic questions.
> 
> The more we drive your type of thinking from the GOP, the better off this country will be.
> 
> Answers: Canadians live longer, more cheaply, and with more health than Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did not pose those questions to me...now did you?  Why do canadian sympathizers have to be so dishonest?
Click to expand...


Nutz, when you act like an adult, I will treat you like them.

If you had answered the questions honestly, then you would have reached the same conclusions.

One, the Canadian system is less expensive, more accessible, and delivers a better care for the entire population.

Two, you can't refute that.

Showing your ignorance is not dishonesty.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time's up.  The answer is Serge Fiori, who fronted the band Harmonium.
> 
> Never heard of either one, right?  And yet you'll sit on this message board and put your name by the ignorance that "oh they have no culture of their own, they steal ours" -- an ignorance you took from _your own country's media _
> 
> Learn something, Ignoramus:
> Even this audience, back in the '70s, was more aware than you are now:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYv7GPuQG1c
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0KVsdXggL0
> 
> (Dominique Dupuis, from Miramichi, NB)​
> Oh wait, that's USians "stealing" Canadian culture, innit?
> 
> Funny how ignorance collapses under its own weight.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...I don't listen to music and I don't find music to be the cultural mecca of any society.  But you keep on believing that!
Click to expand...



Then you're hardly qualified to be talking about somebody else's "culture" or lack thereof, _let alone your own_ -- are you??

DIS missed.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pathetic for not being able to answer the basic questions.
> 
> The more we drive your type of thinking from the GOP, the better off this country will be.
> 
> Answers: Canadians live longer, more cheaply, and with more health than Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> You did not pose those questions to me...now did you?  Why do canadian sympathizers have to be so dishonest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutz, when you act like an adult, I will treat you like them.
> 
> If you had answered the questions honestly, then you would have reached the same conclusions.
> 
> One, the Canadian system is less expensive, more accessible, and delivers a better care for the entire population.
> 
> Two, you can't refute that.
> 
> Showing your ignorance is not dishonesty.
Click to expand...


You did not pose any questions to me and saying that I ignored your questions is dishonest and they typical tactic of the ill informed.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time's up.  The answer is Serge Fiori, who fronted the band Harmonium.
> 
> Never heard of either one, right?  And yet you'll sit on this message board and put your name by the ignorance that "oh they have no culture of their own, they steal ours" -- an ignorance you took from _your own country's media _
> 
> Learn something, Ignoramus:
> Even this audience, back in the '70s, was more aware than you are now:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYv7GPuQG1c
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0KVsdXggL0
> 
> (Dominique Dupuis, from Miramichi, NB)​
> Oh wait, that's USians "stealing" Canadian culture, innit?
> 
> Funny how ignorance collapses under its own weight.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...I don't listen to music and I don't find music to be the cultural mecca of any society.  But you keep on believing that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're hardly qualified to be talking about somebody else's "culture" or lack thereof, _let alone your own_ -- are you??
> 
> DIS missed.
Click to expand...

There are quite a few heavy metal skinhead bands and racist rappers out there...that does qualify as culture too?  

Have you ever heard of Broken Condom?  If you haven't, does that make you an ignoramus?


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO...I don't listen to music and I don't find music to be the cultural mecca of any society.  But you keep on believing that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're hardly qualified to be talking about somebody else's "culture" or lack thereof, _let alone your own_ -- are you??
> 
> DIS missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are quite a few heavy metal skinhead bands and racist rappers out there...that does qualify as culture too?
> 
> Have you ever heard of Broken Condom?  If you haven't, does that make you an ignoramus?
Click to expand...


Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?

OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're hardly qualified to be talking about somebody else's "culture" or lack thereof, _let alone your own_ -- are you??
> 
> DIS missed.
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few heavy metal skinhead bands and racist rappers out there...that does qualify as culture too?
> 
> Have you ever heard of Broken Condom?  If you haven't, does that make you an ignoramus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?
> 
> OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.
Click to expand...


Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few heavy metal skinhead bands and racist rappers out there...that does qualify as culture too?
> 
> Have you ever heard of Broken Condom?  If you haven't, does that make you an ignoramus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?
> 
> OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
Click to expand...


"All music is virtually the same"???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really didn't think it was possible to discredit yourself any further than you already did.  I misunderestimated.   Confirming yet again you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are quite a few heavy metal skinhead bands and racist rappers out there...that does qualify as culture too?
> 
> Have you ever heard of Broken Condom?  If you haven't, does that make you an ignoramus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?
> 
> OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
Click to expand...


Music definitely qualifies as culture


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?
> 
> OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "All music is virtually the same"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't think it was possible to discredit yourself any further than you already did.  I misunderestimated.   Confirming yet again you have no clue what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

As I stated before, I do not listen to music.  So what is unique about canadian music that it adds to canadian culture and identity.  

You can argue that rap music is an identifying cultural aspect of the black culture.
You can argue that country music is an identifying cultural aspect of suburban/ country culture.

What is the identifying cultural aspect of canadian music that seperates it from the rest?

Is there a canadian genre of music...if I go to a music store, can I say I want to see the canadian section?


----------



## Nutz

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the guy claiming some country "has no culture and is stealing ours" when in fact I have no clue about what that country's culture is?
> 
> OK then.  Own it.  And then discard it when you figure out it's not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Music definitely qualifies as culture
Click to expand...


Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally


----------



## Toro

HenryBHough said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
Click to expand...


I didn't say Canadians were consistently consistent.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> Yes, canada harbored American deserters during the Vietnam and Iraq wars.  What kind of neighbor does that?  Then, they have the audacity to create a coward's memorial for the deserters.



A neighbor who can differentiate between right and wrong.


----------



## Pogo

I suspect the OP's faux pas is based on having seen this and taken it seriously:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEaFLdK_e64"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEaFLdK_e64[/ame]

Or perhaps this:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R5DTHcmGU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0R5DTHcmGU[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOnQROgk1IM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOnQROgk1IM[/ame]


What a colossal fuckup.


----------



## Toro

JakeStarkey said:


> How many Canadians are treated annually in the Canadian health care sysem?



0.5% for elective care.

Canada vs. US Health Care Systems - Debunking Canadian Health Care Myths - AARP


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> I suspect the OP's faux pas is based on having seen this and taken it seriously:
> ...



Nutz thinks Canadian Bacon was a documentary.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music definitely qualifies as culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally
Click to expand...


With the development of radio, TV, internet, instantaneous communication: no, there is no national music anymore.

There is national and regional heritage music, of course.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music definitely qualifies as culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the development of radio, TV, internet, instantaneous communication: no, there is no national music anymore.
> 
> There is national and regional heritage music, of course.
Click to expand...


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music definitely qualifies as culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally
Click to expand...


Then what the fuck was all that blatheration about "stealing US culture", if there's no such thing??  

First ya got cultural immigration laws.  Then you've got it flying over borders like birds.  You're lost, child...


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music definitely qualifies as culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what the fuck was all that blatheration about "stealing US culture", if there's no such thing??
> 
> First ya got cultural immigration laws.  Then you've got it flying over borders like birds.  You're lost, child...
Click to expand...


You are the one who immediately equated culture to music...not me!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps regionally or racially...but not nationally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then what the fuck was all that blatheration about "stealing US culture", if there's no such thing??
> 
> First ya got cultural immigration laws.  Then you've got it flying over borders like birds.  You're lost, child...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who immediately equated culture to music...not me!
Click to expand...


No one on the board respects yurtling for yurtling sake.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Music hardly qualifies as culture...especially considering all music is virtually the same...universally. Are you talking about folk music?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "All music is virtually the same"???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really didn't think it was possible to discredit yourself any further than you already did.  I misunderestimated.   Confirming yet again you have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I stated before, I do not listen to music.  So what is unique about canadian music that it adds to canadian culture and identity.
> 
> You can argue that rap music is an identifying cultural aspect of the black culture.
> You can argue that country music is an identifying cultural aspect of suburban/ country culture.
> 
> What is the identifying cultural aspect of canadian music that seperates it from the rest?
> 
> Is there a canadian genre of music...if I go to a music store, can I say I want to see the canadian section?
Click to expand...


I do it all the time in Montréal.  And then I have to go through the subgenres.

I've probably got one of the biggest collections in the region of traditional Quebecois music -- such as:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfOU4tMg0KM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfOU4tMg0KM[/ame]

But more often I go to Cape Breton, where highland Scots settled and kept a culture alive that didn't even survive in Scotland -- the most primal and vibrant music I know:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYv5CGeQSLU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYv5CGeQSLU[/ame]

(He's from Antigonish, but close enough -- his grandfather ran Celtic Records in the '30s)

To name two of those Canadian cultures that "don't exist"... which is true, they don't exist anywhere outside of Canada.  Including Scotland.


----------



## Nutz

It all sounds the same to me.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> It all sounds the same to me.



No shit.

That's why you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all sounds the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shit.
> 
> That's why you don't know what you're talking about.
Click to expand...


Is that all you have when it comes to canadian culture...music that is all the same?


----------



## Pogo




----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


>



digging is canadian culture?


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digging is canadian culture?
Click to expand...


When we're digging our car out after a snowstorm, yes!


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digging is canadian culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When we're digging our car out after a snowstorm, yes!
Click to expand...


That's the other thing we can blame on canada, cold fronts.


----------



## FJO

Imagine, if you will, for a moment, that the country of Canada - according to Nutz - is rightfully American, is taken over by America.

It is safe to say that if that happened and Canadians were given the right to vote, America would never see a Republican president, a Republican Senate or a Republican House again. Ditto for a balanced Supreme Court.

What the hell is a liberal/progressive/Democrat like Nutz bitching about, in addition to the fact that he considers America's biggest trading partner "insignificant"?


----------



## FJO

I guess JFK did not know what the Hell he was talking about:

"Geography has made us neighbors. History has made us friends. Economics has made us partners. And necessity has made us allies. Those whom nature hath so joined together, let no man put asunder.


John F. Kennedy 
May 17, 1961


----------



## Toro

FJO said:


> Imagine, if you will, for a moment, that the country of Canada - according to Nutz - is rightfully American, is taken over by America.
> 
> It is safe to say that if that happened and Canadians were given the right to vote, America would never see a Republican president, a Republican Senate or a Republican House again. Ditto for a balanced Supreme Court.
> 
> What the hell is a liberal/progressive/Democrat like Nutz bitching about, in addition to the fact that he considers America's biggest trading partner "insignificant"?



Exactly.

I make this argument to my Canadian friends who think the US "wants to take over Canada."  I tell them that most Americans can barely spell Canada let alone harbour any ambitions to annex the country.  The left doesn't want to do it because they are generally pacifists and the right doesn't want to do it because they will be out of power forever.  In 2012, a poll had 65% of Canadians supporting Obama and 9% supporting Romney, which was better than what the Republicans polled in 2008 IIRC.

Who do Canadians want to vote for? Barack Obama - The Globe and Mail


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have a point there.  Nonetheless, throughout history, canada has always been a leech and looked their gift horse in the mouth.  canadians have a nasty attitude towards Uncle Sam and are trying to carve out an identity by being anti-American as seen in their educational system.
> 
> It is dangerous to call or consider canada to be an ally.  *The fact remains, when the US was in a time of need after 9/11, the canadians were not there.  When America was fighting the Cold War and defending North America, canada was not there. Why should we believe canada would be there the next time?*
Click to expand...


Really??

Ask the hundreds if not thousands of Americans who were returning from other parts of the world, whose planes could not land in the States. They were given shelter, food, compassion and sympathy by Canadians in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Quebec. Those are Canadian provinces, kind of similar to the American states, I just figured I point that out to you, because you proved that you are woefully ignorant about Canada and Canadians.

Whenever the Canadian government was unfriendly or hostile towards America, it was the Liberal, you know, your soul mates.

Canada was there in WWII, alongside of America, if you don't believe it, just ask the people of Netherland. There were Canadian forces in Korea, and volunteers in Viet Nam, when the chicken hearted and lily-livered draft dodging Americans fled to Canada. Canada was there in Afghanistan, albeit not in Iraq - that was denied by a - you guessed it - LIBERAL Prime Minister.

Learn and heed the meaning of the old saying: If you can't say something nice, say nothing. 

Or even better and more fitting for you: If you are quiet people may think you are stupid, but when you say something they will know that you are.

P.S. Names of countries, no matter how much you desire to malign them - start with a capital letter.


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is silly.
> 
> Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.
> 
> Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.
> 
> Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own.
> 
> As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.
Click to expand...


Canadians are quite prominent in the entertainment industry. Movies, TV, music, literature and sports.

Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.


----------



## JakeStarkey

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have a point there.  Nonetheless, throughout history, canada has always been a leech and looked their gift horse in the mouth.  canadians have a nasty attitude towards Uncle Sam and are trying to carve out an identity by being anti-American as seen in their educational system.
> 
> It is dangerous to call or consider canada to be an ally.  *The fact remains, when the US was in a time of need after 9/11, the canadians were not there.  When America was fighting the Cold War and defending North America, canada was not there. Why should we believe canada would be there the next time?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> Ask the hundreds if not thousands of Americans who were returning from other parts of the world, whose planes could not land in the States. They were given shelter, food, compassion and sympathy by Canadians in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Quebec. Those are Canadian provinces, kind of similar to the American states, I just figured I point that out to you, because you proved that you are woefully ignorant about Canada and Canadians.
> 
> Whenever the Canadian government was unfriendly or hostile towards America, it was the Liberal, you know, your soul mates.
> 
> Canada was there in WWII, alongside of America, if you don't believe it, just ask the people of Netherland. There were Canadian forces in Korea, and volunteers in Viet Nam, when the chicken hearted and lily-livered draft dodging Americans fled to Canada. Canada was there in Afghanistan, albeit not in Iraq - that was denied by a - you guessed it - LIBERAL Prime Minister.
> 
> Learn and heed the meaning of the old saying: If you can't say something nice, say nothing.
> 
> Or even better and more fitting for you: If you are quiet people may think you are stupid, but when you say something they will know that you are.
> 
> P.S. Names of countries, no matter how much you desire to malign them - start with a capital letter.
Click to expand...


Canadians, liberal or conservative, think our TPM very weird.

Canada has been there for US when we needed it.

We have been lucky with out northern neighbor.


----------



## Peach

Nutz said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans.  Given the fact that Cruz was born in canada and still has not renounced his canadian citizenship...perhaps you should wonder how much anti-American drivel has been instilled in his thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted just enough to demonstrate having caught the essence.
> 
> What's troubling is that you're finding fault over Canada doing, in its schools, precisely the thing that America is doing in our schools.
> 
> Hypocrisy?  Or just that you haven't noticed what's being taught to OUR children?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We SHOULD be teaching our children that canada is insignificant and rightly American land...but we do nothing of the sort.  Schools (and Universities) today teach our children that canada is significant...which it is not.  Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
Click to expand...


I believe he did surrender dual citizenship....when he ran for office.


----------



## FJO

HenryBHough said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
Click to expand...


Although the Canadian health care system is federal, it is administered with varying degrees of efficiency in various provinces. (That's like "states" for the information and geography challenged).

In Manitoba, for instance, the waiting time is about the same for just about everything as in the States.

And speaking of waiting time and the oh so great health system in the States, for starters, ask the 40+ veterans who died waiting in Phoenix, and heaven knows how many more elsewhere.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Or the 30,000 plus patients who die of preventable infections in private sector American hospitals.


----------



## Pogo

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is silly.
> 
> Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.
> 
> Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.
> 
> Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own.
> 
> As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadians are quite prominent in the entertainment industry. Movies, TV, music, literature and sports.
Click to expand...


Quite true.



FJO said:


> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.



OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, canada harbored American deserters during the Vietnam and Iraq wars.  What kind of neighbor does that?  Then, they have the audacity to create a coward's memorial for the deserters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poster "Nutz" has posted two threads in the last couple of days that attempt to ramp up hatred by Americans directed toward our Canadian allies.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.  Canada does their thing, we do ours.  We coexist peacefully.  I've got lots of canadian friends.  Some of my family is from Canada.
> 
> Sorry true enemy of the US.  Go ply your divisive trade somewhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is the wrong word.  I hate no one.  I am simply providing a public service announcement to Americans and canadians alike. Americans need to realize that we CANNOT trust or rely on canada and the canadian stock.   Nonetheless, we CAN be friends with canada...they just need to be re-educated and their attitude needs to be adjusted.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to discuss divisive trade...that is another thread for another day in my PSA's about canada and how they look their gift horse in the mouth.
Click to expand...


If you were talking that way about Native Americans, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, etc., you would be - rightfully and correctly - called a racist bigot.

Canadians are not a race, so I won't call you racist, but you left yourself wide open to be - rightfully and correctly - called a bleeding idiot.


----------



## Pogo

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have a point there.  Nonetheless, throughout history, canada has always been a leech and looked their gift horse in the mouth.  canadians have a nasty attitude towards Uncle Sam and are trying to carve out an identity by being anti-American as seen in their educational system.
> 
> It is dangerous to call or consider canada to be an ally.  *The fact remains, when the US was in a time of need after 9/11, the canadians were not there.  When America was fighting the Cold War and defending North America, canada was not there. Why should we believe canada would be there the next time?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> Ask the hundreds if not thousands of Americans who were returning from other parts of the world, whose planes could not land in the States. They were given shelter, food, compassion and sympathy by Canadians in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Quebec. Those are Canadian provinces, kind of similar to the American states, I just figured I point that out to you, because you proved that you are woefully ignorant about Canada and Canadians.
Click to expand...


The sentient know all about this -- don't know what Nutz' problem is...

>> In the immediate aftermath of the September 11th attacks, our Canadian neighbors sprang into action to help clear American airspace of any other potentially dangerous flights. The action was known as Operation Yellow Ribbon, and in those uncertain first hours after the attacks, it was hugely helpful. The mission also made a tiny town in Newfoundland world famous for its hospitality.

...
The tiny town [Gander] only boasted 10,000 residents, but what it lacked in population size, it more than made up for in airport capacity. Gander International Airport had previously served as a refueling stop for transatlantic flights and had served as a staging point for U-boat hunting flights during World War II. Gander ended up receiving 38 flights in the wake of the September 11th attacks, second only to Halifax&#8217;s 47 diverted flights.

Landing all the planes in Gander was easy. Figuring out what to do with the 6,500-plus passengers and crewmembers who were stuck on the ground until flights resumed was quite a bit tougher. Towns of 10,000 people aren&#8217;t exactly built to accommodate sudden 66% population surges, so there wasn&#8217;t hotel and restaurant capacity to take in all these stranded flyers.

Gander&#8217;s population may have been small, but the town was also ridiculously hospitable. To say the locals bent over backwards to accommodate their unexpected guests would be a gross understatement. When flyers stepped off of their planes, Gander&#8217;s citizens met them with homemade bagged lunches. The town converted its schools and large buildings into temporary shelters, and when those lodgings filled up, citizens took strangers into their homes. Medical personnel saw patients and filled prescriptions free of charge. <<​ -- September 11th and the Hospitable People of Gander, Newfoundland

(Gander is every airline pilot's first radio contact with North America when coming from Europe and the last going the other way.)


----------



## GHook93

Nutz said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere have I ever seen American textbooks and classes go as low as canadians go to defame their might neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift a few more rocks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, can't find any examples.  We treat canada very well...too well to be honest.  If it weren't for the US, canada would be a Mexico to the North.
Click to expand...


That is far from the truth. Canada is a great ally and significant country. One of the best after the US. They would have been fine if we weren't here.

NOTE: I don't believe the article in the least. I don't think they are spoon feed to hate us in any way shape or form. You get that from talking to any Canadians. They don't see us as an evil empire in the least. It's bullshit. They do see themselves as slightly better than us. They think they have tastier beer and they are HIGHLY critical of our health insurance system from afar. However, rabid anti-Americanism? Not in the least. Left in America push their own agenda as do leftist in every Western country. Case in point, my son still comes home and say he loves Obama, the greatest President America has ever had. When I question where he learned that, he says at school.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of waiting time and the oh so great health system in the States, for starters, ask the 40+ veterans who died waiting in Phoenix, and heaven knows how many more elsewhere.
Click to expand...


A perfect example of the arrogant, shit talking canadian spewing anti-American drivel in an effort to make canada seem significant.  

They pay more attention to our news than their own so they can be willfully ignorant of their many failures and international insignificance.


----------



## Peach

I know a few Canadians that expound on the superiority of Canada, and many that do not.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of waiting time and the oh so great health system in the States, for starters, ask the 40+ veterans who died waiting in Phoenix, and heaven knows how many more elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A perfect example of the arrogant, shit talking canadian spewing anti-American drivel in an effort to make canada seem significant.
> 
> They pay more attention to our news than their own so they can be willfully ignorant of their many failures and international insignificance.
Click to expand...


--- from the same ignorant asshat who cries the blues about Canada "having no culture" and then when it's put right in front of his face declares "b-but but that doesn't count!" 

By the way FJO's Hungarian.  Which, like "Canadian", is a proper noun, ergo capitalized.

Do go on about these "failures" though.  The flailing amuses me.  Tell us what's happening in Canadian news, eh?


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of waiting time and the oh so great health system in the States, for starters, ask the 40+ veterans who died waiting in Phoenix, and heaven knows how many more elsewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A perfect example of the arrogant, shit talking canadian spewing anti-American drivel in an effort to make canada seem significant.
> 
> They pay more attention to our news than their own so they can be willfully ignorant of their many failures and international insignificance.
Click to expand...


If Canadians had any reason to think about Americans in a derogatory way - which most Canadians don't - this post of yours would be the perfect example.

No valid argument, no compelling opposite opinion, no brains, no decency, no admission of being wrong, let the name calling and profanity begin!


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Imagine, if you will, for a moment, that the country of Canada - according to Nutz - is rightfully American, is taken over by America.
> 
> It is safe to say that if that happened and Canadians were given the right to vote, America would never see a Republican president, a Republican Senate or a Republican House again. Ditto for a balanced Supreme Court.
> 
> What the hell is a liberal/progressive/Democrat like Nutz bitching about, in addition to the fact that he considers America's biggest trading partner "insignificant"?



America is canada's biggest trading partner, not vice versa. We import far more from canada than we export.  The US doing business with canada is a form of welfare for an insignificant nation that we support militarily, socially and economically.

I am not a liberal/progressive/ or a democrat..thank you.  Typical of a canadian to lie in order to *try* to make a point.


----------



## Indofred

Nutz said:


> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans
> 
> NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement to prevent conservatives from backing a canadian idiot for President of the United States.



So, anti Americanism is wrong, but anti Canada is good; phew, what a loony.

By the way, you chaps were more than a little late for two world wars and you started most of the other wars since 1945.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you. Liberals have always tried to divide us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have a point there.  Nonetheless, throughout history, canada has always been a leech and looked their gift horse in the mouth.  canadians have a nasty attitude towards Uncle Sam and are trying to carve out an identity by being anti-American as seen in their educational system.
> 
> It is dangerous to call or consider canada to be an ally.  *The fact remains, when the US was in a time of need after 9/11, the canadians were not there.  When America was fighting the Cold War and defending North America, canada was not there. Why should we believe canada would be there the next time?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> Ask the hundreds if not thousands of Americans who were returning from other parts of the world, whose planes could not land in the States. They were given shelter, food, compassion and sympathy by Canadians in Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Quebec. Those are Canadian provinces, kind of similar to the American states, I just figured I point that out to you, because you proved that you are woefully ignorant about Canada and Canadians.
Click to expand...

  Russia would have done the same.


> Whenever the Canadian government was unfriendly or hostile towards America, it was the Liberal, you know, your soul mates.


Like Carolyn Parrish who was calling Americans stupid and stomping on Bush dolls?  
And again, the canadian lie, I am not a liberal.


> Canada was there in WWII, alongside of America, if you don't believe it, just ask the people of Netherland. There were Canadian forces in Korea, and volunteers in Viet Nam, when the chicken hearted and lily-livered draft dodging Americans fled to Canada. Canada was there in Afghanistan, albeit not in Iraq - that was denied by a - you guessed it - LIBERAL Prime Minister.


WWII, forced into war as part of the British Empire.  Korea and Vietnam...volunteers.  canada only served as a sanctuary for draft dodgers.


> Learn and heed the meaning of the old saying: If you can't say something nice, say nothing.


I've seen some of your comments on this forum...hypocrite mean much to you.


> P.S. Names of countries, no matter how much you desire to malign them - start with a capital letter.


what about canuck, should that be capitalized too?


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP is silly.
> 
> Canadians don't "hate" America.  Canadians admire America in many ways.  They just don't want to be Americans, so they highlight the differences to differentiate themselves from the US.
> 
> Canada exists today _because_ the Loyalists didn't want to be a part of the Republic.  "Not being American" is an integral part of being Canadian.  Sadly, since being Canadian is a part of who we are not rather than who we are.
> 
> Canadian nationalists often hold up the United States as an example of what Canadians don't want to be.  That usually comes down to two things - healthcare and guns.  Rightfully or wrongfully, many Canadians believe that America is an inherently dangerous place because there are shoot-outs everywhere.  And then, once you've been shot, you'll be kicked out of the hospital because you don't have healthcare, and if you're not, you'll lose your house in bankruptcy.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you are right about is the canadian need to differentiate themselves from Americans.  Regretfully, it is a massive fail as they have stolen American culture and have zero culture of their own.
> 
> As for the gun violence...who in the hell are you kidding?  Just pick up a canadian newspaper and you will read about their daily shootings. Or, you can just do a Google search.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadians are quite prominent in the entertainment industry. Movies, TV, music, literature and sports.
> 
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
Click to expand...

Yes, they come to the US to become famous and make asses of themselves...they usually die before the age of 40.  How many diseases has Pamela Anderson brought to the states?

Funny how they have to come to America for fame...being famous in canada just isn't good enough...because canada is insignificant.  Thanks for making my point.


----------



## FJO

T



List of the largest trading partners of the United States

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Jump to: navigation, search 


Partners of the United States represent 73.9% of U.S. imports, and 71.7% of U.S. exports as of December 2011.[1] These figures do not include services or foreign direct investment, The largest U.S. partners with their total trade (sum of imports and exports) in billions of US Dollars for calendar year 2012 are as follows: [2]





 A flow map of the largest trade partners of the US

Country

Exports

Imports

Total Trade

Trade Balance


 Canada 292.9 324.2 616.7 -31.8 
 China 110.6 425.6 536.2 -315 
 Mexico 216.3 277.7 494 -61.4 
 European Union 184.3 260.6 444.8 -76.3 
 Japan 70 146.4 216.4 -76.4 
 Germany 48.8 108.5 157.3 -59.7 
 United Kingdom 54.8 54.9 109.8 -0.1 
 South Korea 42.3 58.9 101.2 -16.6 
 Brazil 43.7 32.1 75.8 11.6 
 Saudi Arabia 13.8 55.7 73.8 -37.6 
 France 30.8 41.6 72.4 -10.8 
 Taiwan 24.4 38.9 63.2 -14.5 
 Netherlands 40.7 22.3 63 18.4 
 India 22.3 40.5 62.9 -18.2 
 Venezuela 17.6 38.7 56.4 -21.1 
 Italy 16 36.9 52.9 -20.9 


This list does not include the European Union (EU), which includes five (Germany, UK, France, Netherlands and Italy) of the above states in a single economic entity. As a single economy, the EU is the largest trading partner of the US with $367.8 billion worth of EU goods going to the US and $268.6 billion of US goods going to the EU as of 2011, totaling approximately $636.4 billion in total trade.[3]

Countries of which United States is the largest trading partner[edit]

The United States is also the primary export or import partner of several countries. The percentages on these tables are based on 2012 data as shown on the CIA World Factbook. Some countries are repeated from the previous table.




Exports[4]


Region

Percentage


 Chad 81.9% 
 Haiti 81.7% 
 Mexico 78.0% 
 Canada 74.5% 
 Saint Kitts and Nevis 56.0% 
 Nicaragua 55.6% 
 Jamaica 48.0% 
 El Salvador 47.3% 
 Dominican Republic 47.0% 
 Trinidad and Tobago 42.1% 
 Guatemala 40.2% 
 Venezuela 39.1% 
 Costa Rica 38.9% 
 Ecuador 37.3% 
 Colombia 36.6% 
 Honduras 34.5% 
 Cambodia 32.6% 
 Belize 31.8% 
 Guyana 30.8% 
 Israel 27.8% 
 Suriname 25.7% 
 Iraq 21.1% 
 Sri Lanka 20.4% 
 Panama 20.2% 
 Bangladesh 18.7% 
 Ireland 17.9% 
 Vietnam 17.8% 
 Nigeria 16.8% 
 Jordan 16.6% 
 Fiji 14.6% 
 Saudi Arabia 14.2% 
 Saint Lucia 13.9% 
 Pakistan 13.6% 


Imports[5]


Region

Percentage


 Canada 50.6% 
 Mexico 49.9% 
 Costa Rica 49.8% 
 Aruba 46.4% 
 Honduras 44.3% 
 Dominican Republic 43.3% 
 Guatemala 38.0% 
 Jamaica 36.1% 
 El Salvador 35.4% 
 Trinidad and Tobago 33.1% 
 Saint Kitts and Nevis 31.7% 
 Venezuela 31.7% 
 Bahamas 30.1% 
 Ecuador 28.4% 
 Suriname 26.0% 
 Peru 24.6% 
 Colombia 24.2% 
 Belize 23.6% 
 Panama 23.6% 
 Chile 22.9% 
 Guyana 22.2% 
 Nicaragua 19.0% 
 Qatar 14.2% 
 Israel 12.9% 
 Kuwait 11.8% 
 Philippines 11.5% 
 Lebanon 11.2% 



See also[edit]
Economy of the United States
List of the largest trading partners of India
List of the largest trading partners of the European Union
List of the largest trading partners of the People's Republic of China

References[edit]

1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners
2.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "US Trade: Top Trading Partners - Total Trade, Exports, Imports"
3.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "Trade with European Union : 2011"
4.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2050.html
5.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2061.html



[hide] 
v · 
 t · 
 e


International trade



Terminology

Absolute advantage · 
 Balance of payments · 
 Balance of trade · 
 Capital account · 
 Comparative advantage · 
 Current account · 
 Export-oriented industrialization · 
 Fair trade · 
 Foreign exchange reserves · 
 Globalization · 
 Import substitution industrialization · 
 Net capital outflow · 
 Outsourcing · 
 Trade justice · 
 Trading nation

The NYK Andromeda berthed in the Port of Singapore, 2005




Organizations
 and policies

International Monetary Fund (IMF) · 
 United Nations Conference on Trade and Development · 
 World Bank Group · 
 World Trade Organization (WTO)  (International Trade Centre) 
   · 
 Bilateral investment treaty · 
 Economic integration · 
 Free trade zone · 
 Special economic zone · 
 Trade agreement · 
 Trade barrier · 
 Trade bloc



Schools of thought

Economic nationalism · 
 Free trade · 
 Mercantilism · 
 Protectionism



Regional organizations

ACU · 
 ASEAN · 
 CACM · 
 CAN · 
 CARICOM · 
 CEMAC · 
 CUBKR · 
 EAC · 
 EAEC · 
 EU · 
 GCC · 
 Mercosur · 
 RCEP · 
 SACU · 
 WAEMU



Trading partners

Argentina · 
 Canada · 
 China · 
 European Union · 
 India · 
 Japan · 
 Netherlands · 
 Pakistan · 
 United States · 
 South Korea



Category Category · 
  Commons






Stub icon This international trade related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it. 









Categories: Foreign trade of the United States
Lists of superlatives
International trade stubs







Navigation menu




Create account
Log in




Article


Talk












Read


Edit


View history


















Main page
Contents
Featured content
Current events
Random article
Donate to Wikipedia
Wikimedia Shop


Interaction

Help
About Wikipedia
Community portal
Recent changes
Contact page


Tools

What links here
Related changes
Upload file
Special pages
Permanent link
Page information
Data item
Cite this page


Print/export

Create a book
Download as PDF
Printable version


Languages


Edit links

This page was last modified on 23 May 2014 at 03:45.

Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.
Privacy policy
About Wikipedia
Disclaimers
Contact Wikipedia
Developers
Mobile view
Wikimedia Foundation 
Powered by MediaWiki


----------



## HenryBHough

FJO said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> List of the largest trading partners of the United States
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> 
> Partners of the United States represent 73.9% of U.S. imports, and 71.7% of U.S. exports as of December 2011.[1] These figures do not include services or foreign direct investment, The largest U.S. partners with their total trade (sum of imports and exports) in billions of US Dollars for calendar year 2012 are as follows: [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A flow map of the largest trade partners of the US
> 
> Country
> 
> Exports
> 
> Imports
> 
> Total Trade
> 
> Trade Balance
> 
> 
> Canada 292.9 324.2 616.7 -31.8
> China 110.6 425.6 536.2 -315
> Mexico 216.3 277.7 494 -61.4
> European Union 184.3 260.6 444.8 -76.3
> Japan 70 146.4 216.4 -76.4
> Germany 48.8 108.5 157.3 -59.7
> United Kingdom 54.8 54.9 109.8 -0.1
> South Korea 42.3 58.9 101.2 -16.6
> Brazil 43.7 32.1 75.8 11.6
> Saudi Arabia 13.8 55.7 73.8 -37.6
> France 30.8 41.6 72.4 -10.8
> Taiwan 24.4 38.9 63.2 -14.5
> Netherlands 40.7 22.3 63 18.4
> India 22.3 40.5 62.9 -18.2
> Venezuela 17.6 38.7 56.4 -21.1
> Italy 16 36.9 52.9 -20.9
> 
> 
> This list does not include the European Union (EU), which includes five (Germany, UK, France, Netherlands and Italy) of the above states in a single economic entity. As a single economy, the EU is the largest trading partner of the US with $367.8 billion worth of EU goods going to the US and $268.6 billion of US goods going to the EU as of 2011, totaling approximately $636.4 billion in total trade.[3]
> 
> Countries of which United States is the largest trading partner[edit]
> 
> The United States is also the primary export or import partner of several countries. The percentages on these tables are based on 2012 data as shown on the CIA World Factbook. Some countries are repeated from the previous table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exports[4]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Chad 81.9%
> Haiti 81.7%
> Mexico 78.0%
> Canada 74.5%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 56.0%
> Nicaragua 55.6%
> Jamaica 48.0%
> El Salvador 47.3%
> Dominican Republic 47.0%
> Trinidad and Tobago 42.1%
> Guatemala 40.2%
> Venezuela 39.1%
> Costa Rica 38.9%
> Ecuador 37.3%
> Colombia 36.6%
> Honduras 34.5%
> Cambodia 32.6%
> Belize 31.8%
> Guyana 30.8%
> Israel 27.8%
> Suriname 25.7%
> Iraq 21.1%
> Sri Lanka 20.4%
> Panama 20.2%
> Bangladesh 18.7%
> Ireland 17.9%
> Vietnam 17.8%
> Nigeria 16.8%
> Jordan 16.6%
> Fiji 14.6%
> Saudi Arabia 14.2%
> Saint Lucia 13.9%
> Pakistan 13.6%
> 
> 
> Imports[5]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Canada 50.6%
> Mexico 49.9%
> Costa Rica 49.8%
> Aruba 46.4%
> Honduras 44.3%
> Dominican Republic 43.3%
> Guatemala 38.0%
> Jamaica 36.1%
> El Salvador 35.4%
> Trinidad and Tobago 33.1%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 31.7%
> Venezuela 31.7%
> Bahamas 30.1%
> Ecuador 28.4%
> Suriname 26.0%
> Peru 24.6%
> Colombia 24.2%
> Belize 23.6%
> Panama 23.6%
> Chile 22.9%
> Guyana 22.2%
> Nicaragua 19.0%
> Qatar 14.2%
> Israel 12.9%
> Kuwait 11.8%
> Philippines 11.5%
> Lebanon 11.2%
> 
> 
> 
> See also[edit]
> Economy of the United States
> List of the largest trading partners of India
> List of the largest trading partners of the European Union
> List of the largest trading partners of the People's Republic of China
> 
> References[edit]
> 
> 1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners
> 2.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "US Trade: Top Trading Partners - Total Trade, Exports, Imports"
> 3.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "Trade with European Union : 2011"
> 4.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2050.html
> 5.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2061.html
> 
> 
> 
> [hide]
> v ·
> t ·
> e
> 
> 
> International trade
> 
> 
> 
> Terminology
> 
> Absolute advantage ·
> Balance of payments ·
> Balance of trade ·
> Capital account ·
> Comparative advantage ·
> Current account ·
> Export-oriented industrialization ·
> Fair trade ·
> Foreign exchange reserves ·
> Globalization ·
> Import substitution industrialization ·
> Net capital outflow ·
> Outsourcing ·
> Trade justice ·
> Trading nation
> 
> The NYK Andromeda berthed in the Port of Singapore, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organizations
> and policies
> 
> International Monetary Fund (IMF) ·
> United Nations Conference on Trade and Development ·
> World Bank Group ·
> World Trade Organization (WTO)  (International Trade Centre)
> ·
> Bilateral investment treaty ·
> Economic integration ·
> Free trade zone ·
> Special economic zone ·
> Trade agreement ·
> Trade barrier ·
> Trade bloc
> 
> 
> 
> Schools of thought
> 
> Economic nationalism ·
> Free trade ·
> Mercantilism ·
> Protectionism
> 
> 
> 
> Regional organizations
> 
> ACU ·
> ASEAN ·
> CACM ·
> CAN ·
> CARICOM ·
> CEMAC ·
> CUBKR ·
> EAC ·
> EAEC ·
> EU ·
> GCC ·
> Mercosur ·
> RCEP ·
> SACU ·
> WAEMU
> 
> 
> 
> Trading partners
> 
> Argentina ·
> Canada ·
> China ·
> European Union ·
> India ·
> Japan ·
> Netherlands ·
> Pakistan ·
> United States ·
> South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> Category Category ·
> Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub icon This international trade related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Categories: Foreign trade of the United States
> Lists of superlatives
> International trade stubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create account
> Log in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> 
> View history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main page
> Contents
> Featured content
> Current events
> Random article
> Donate to Wikipedia
> Wikimedia Shop
> 
> 
> Interaction
> 
> Help
> About Wikipedia
> Community portal
> Recent changes
> Contact page
> 
> 
> Tools
> 
> What links here
> Related changes
> Upload file
> Special pages
> Permanent link
> Page information
> Data item
> Cite this page
> 
> 
> Print/export
> 
> Create a book
> Download as PDF
> Printable version
> 
> 
> Languages
> 
> 
> Edit links
> 
> This page was last modified on 23 May 2014 at 03:45.
> 
> Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.
> Privacy policy
> About Wikipedia
> Disclaimers
> Contact Wikipedia
> Developers
> Mobile view
> Wikimedia Foundation
> Powered by MediaWiki




If you can pare that down so it fits on a bumper strip somebody might read it.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> The poster "Nutz" has posted two threads in the last couple of days that attempt to ramp up hatred by Americans directed toward our Canadian allies.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.  Canada does their thing, we do ours.  We coexist peacefully.  I've got lots of canadian friends.  Some of my family is from Canada.
> 
> Sorry true enemy of the US.  Go ply your divisive trade somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is the wrong word.  I hate no one.  I am simply providing a public service announcement to Americans and canadians alike. Americans need to realize that we CANNOT trust or rely on canada and the canadian stock.   Nonetheless, we CAN be friends with canada...they just need to be re-educated and their attitude needs to be adjusted.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to discuss divisive trade...that is another thread for another day in my PSA's about canada and how they look their gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were talking that way about Native Americans, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, etc., you would be - rightfully and correctly - called a racist bigot.
> 
> Canadians are not a race, so I won't call you racist, but you left yourself wide open to be - rightfully and correctly - called a bleeding idiot.
Click to expand...


LOL...typical level of canadian debate.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> List of the largest trading partners of the United States
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> 
> Partners of the United States represent 73.9% of U.S. imports, and 71.7% of U.S. exports as of December 2011.[1] These figures do not include services or foreign direct investment, The largest U.S. partners with their total trade (sum of imports and exports) in billions of US Dollars for calendar year 2012 are as follows: [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A flow map of the largest trade partners of the US
> 
> Country
> 
> Exports
> 
> Imports
> 
> Total Trade
> 
> Trade Balance
> 
> 
> Canada 292.9 324.2 616.7 -31.8
> China 110.6 425.6 536.2 -315
> Mexico 216.3 277.7 494 -61.4
> European Union 184.3 260.6 444.8 -76.3
> Japan 70 146.4 216.4 -76.4
> Germany 48.8 108.5 157.3 -59.7
> United Kingdom 54.8 54.9 109.8 -0.1
> South Korea 42.3 58.9 101.2 -16.6
> Brazil 43.7 32.1 75.8 11.6
> Saudi Arabia 13.8 55.7 73.8 -37.6
> France 30.8 41.6 72.4 -10.8
> Taiwan 24.4 38.9 63.2 -14.5
> Netherlands 40.7 22.3 63 18.4
> India 22.3 40.5 62.9 -18.2
> Venezuela 17.6 38.7 56.4 -21.1
> Italy 16 36.9 52.9 -20.9
> 
> 
> This list does not include the European Union (EU), which includes five (Germany, UK, France, Netherlands and Italy) of the above states in a single economic entity. As a single economy, the EU is the largest trading partner of the US with $367.8 billion worth of EU goods going to the US and $268.6 billion of US goods going to the EU as of 2011, totaling approximately $636.4 billion in total trade.[3]
> 
> Countries of which United States is the largest trading partner[edit]
> 
> The United States is also the primary export or import partner of several countries. The percentages on these tables are based on 2012 data as shown on the CIA World Factbook. Some countries are repeated from the previous table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exports[4]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Chad 81.9%
> Haiti 81.7%
> Mexico 78.0%
> Canada 74.5%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 56.0%
> Nicaragua 55.6%
> Jamaica 48.0%
> El Salvador 47.3%
> Dominican Republic 47.0%
> Trinidad and Tobago 42.1%
> Guatemala 40.2%
> Venezuela 39.1%
> Costa Rica 38.9%
> Ecuador 37.3%
> Colombia 36.6%
> Honduras 34.5%
> Cambodia 32.6%
> Belize 31.8%
> Guyana 30.8%
> Israel 27.8%
> Suriname 25.7%
> Iraq 21.1%
> Sri Lanka 20.4%
> Panama 20.2%
> Bangladesh 18.7%
> Ireland 17.9%
> Vietnam 17.8%
> Nigeria 16.8%
> Jordan 16.6%
> Fiji 14.6%
> Saudi Arabia 14.2%
> Saint Lucia 13.9%
> Pakistan 13.6%
> 
> 
> Imports[5]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Canada 50.6%
> Mexico 49.9%
> Costa Rica 49.8%
> Aruba 46.4%
> Honduras 44.3%
> Dominican Republic 43.3%
> Guatemala 38.0%
> Jamaica 36.1%
> El Salvador 35.4%
> Trinidad and Tobago 33.1%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 31.7%
> Venezuela 31.7%
> Bahamas 30.1%
> Ecuador 28.4%
> Suriname 26.0%
> Peru 24.6%
> Colombia 24.2%
> Belize 23.6%
> Panama 23.6%
> Chile 22.9%
> Guyana 22.2%
> Nicaragua 19.0%
> Qatar 14.2%
> Israel 12.9%
> Kuwait 11.8%
> Philippines 11.5%
> Lebanon 11.2%
> 
> 
> 
> See also[edit]
> Economy of the United States
> List of the largest trading partners of India
> List of the largest trading partners of the European Union
> List of the largest trading partners of the People's Republic of China
> 
> References[edit]
> 
> 1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners
> 2.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "US Trade: Top Trading Partners - Total Trade, Exports, Imports"
> 3.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "Trade with European Union : 2011"
> 4.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2050.html
> 5.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2061.html
> 
> 
> 
> [hide]
> v ·
> t ·
> e
> 
> 
> International trade
> 
> 
> 
> Terminology
> 
> Absolute advantage ·
> Balance of payments ·
> Balance of trade ·
> Capital account ·
> Comparative advantage ·
> Current account ·
> Export-oriented industrialization ·
> Fair trade ·
> Foreign exchange reserves ·
> Globalization ·
> Import substitution industrialization ·
> Net capital outflow ·
> Outsourcing ·
> Trade justice ·
> Trading nation
> 
> The NYK Andromeda berthed in the Port of Singapore, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organizations
> and policies
> 
> International Monetary Fund (IMF) ·
> United Nations Conference on Trade and Development ·
> World Bank Group ·
> World Trade Organization (WTO)  (International Trade Centre)
> ·
> Bilateral investment treaty ·
> Economic integration ·
> Free trade zone ·
> Special economic zone ·
> Trade agreement ·
> Trade barrier ·
> Trade bloc
> 
> 
> 
> Schools of thought
> 
> Economic nationalism ·
> Free trade ·
> Mercantilism ·
> Protectionism
> 
> 
> 
> Regional organizations
> 
> ACU ·
> ASEAN ·
> CACM ·
> CAN ·
> CARICOM ·
> CEMAC ·
> CUBKR ·
> EAC ·
> EAEC ·
> EU ·
> GCC ·
> Mercosur ·
> RCEP ·
> SACU ·
> WAEMU
> 
> 
> 
> Trading partners
> 
> Argentina ·
> Canada ·
> China ·
> European Union ·
> India ·
> Japan ·
> Netherlands ·
> Pakistan ·
> United States ·
> South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> Category Category ·
> Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub icon This international trade related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Categories: Foreign trade of the United States
> Lists of superlatives
> International trade stubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create account
> Log in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> 
> View history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main page
> Contents
> Featured content
> Current events
> Random article
> Donate to Wikipedia
> Wikimedia Shop
> 
> 
> Interaction
> 
> Help
> About Wikipedia
> Community portal
> Recent changes
> Contact page
> 
> 
> Tools
> 
> What links here
> Related changes
> Upload file
> Special pages
> Permanent link
> Page information
> Data item
> Cite this page
> 
> 
> Print/export
> 
> Create a book
> Download as PDF
> Printable version
> 
> 
> Languages
> 
> 
> Edit links
> 
> This page was last modified on 23 May 2014 at 03:45.
> 
> Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.
> Privacy policy
> About Wikipedia
> Disclaimers
> Contact Wikipedia
> Developers
> Mobile view
> Wikimedia Foundation
> Powered by MediaWiki



wtf is that supposed to be.  Compose your thoughts then get back to me.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is the wrong word.  I hate no one.  I am simply providing a public service announcement to Americans and canadians alike. Americans need to realize that we CANNOT trust or rely on canada and the canadian stock.   Nonetheless, we CAN be friends with canada...they just need to be re-educated and their attitude needs to be adjusted.
> 
> Oh, and if you want to discuss divisive trade...that is another thread for another day in my PSA's about canada and how they look their gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were talking that way about Native Americans, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, etc., you would be - rightfully and correctly - called a racist bigot.
> 
> Canadians are not a race, so I won't call you racist, but you left yourself wide open to be - rightfully and correctly - called a bleeding idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...typical level of canadian debate.
Click to expand...


What the fuck would you know about "Canadian debate"?  You already have no clue about Canadian culture, Canadian education systems, Canadian mentality or Canadian history.  Hell you can't even *spell* the name of the country.

As noted way back, worst thread train wreck ever.  What does it feel like to have everybody from every side of the political spectrum, those normally at extreme odds with each other, in full agreement that the OP is a blithering idiot?


----------



## Nutz

Indofred said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans
> 
> NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement to prevent conservatives from backing a canadian idiot for President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti Americanism is wrong, but anti Canada is good; phew, what a loony.
> 
> By the way, you chaps were more than a little late for two world wars and you started most of the other wars since 1945.
Click to expand...

of course a muslim is going to be a fan of canada.  you guys have pretty much taken it over havent you -  sharia law and all.  And where do you get anti-canadian...all of my posts are about loving and helping canada.  They just need a little love and support.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were talking that way about Native Americans, African Americans, Jews, Muslims, etc., you would be - rightfully and correctly - called a racist bigot.
> 
> Canadians are not a race, so I won't call you racist, but you left yourself wide open to be - rightfully and correctly - called a bleeding idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...typical level of canadian debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck would you know about "Canadian debate"?  You already have no clue about Canadian culture, Canadian education systems, Canadian mentality or Canadian history.  Hell you can't even *spell* the name of the country.
> 
> As noted way back, worst thread train wreck ever.  What does it feel like to have everybody from every side of the political spectrum, those normally at extreme odds with each other, in full agreement that the OP is a blithering idiot?
Click to expand...


You are full of bitterness and vitriol today.  Why are you so emotional_


----------



## HenryBHough

Evade much?


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> List of the largest trading partners of the United States
> 
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Jump to: navigation, search
> 
> 
> Partners of the United States represent 73.9% of U.S. imports, and 71.7% of U.S. exports as of December 2011.[1] These figures do not include services or foreign direct investment, The largest U.S. partners with their total trade (sum of imports and exports) in billions of US Dollars for calendar year 2012 are as follows: [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A flow map of the largest trade partners of the US
> 
> Country
> 
> Exports
> 
> Imports
> 
> Total Trade
> 
> Trade Balance
> 
> 
> Canada 292.9 324.2 616.7 -31.8
> China 110.6 425.6 536.2 -315
> Mexico 216.3 277.7 494 -61.4
> European Union 184.3 260.6 444.8 -76.3
> Japan 70 146.4 216.4 -76.4
> Germany 48.8 108.5 157.3 -59.7
> United Kingdom 54.8 54.9 109.8 -0.1
> South Korea 42.3 58.9 101.2 -16.6
> Brazil 43.7 32.1 75.8 11.6
> Saudi Arabia 13.8 55.7 73.8 -37.6
> France 30.8 41.6 72.4 -10.8
> Taiwan 24.4 38.9 63.2 -14.5
> Netherlands 40.7 22.3 63 18.4
> India 22.3 40.5 62.9 -18.2
> Venezuela 17.6 38.7 56.4 -21.1
> Italy 16 36.9 52.9 -20.9
> 
> 
> This list does not include the European Union (EU), which includes five (Germany, UK, France, Netherlands and Italy) of the above states in a single economic entity. As a single economy, the EU is the largest trading partner of the US with $367.8 billion worth of EU goods going to the US and $268.6 billion of US goods going to the EU as of 2011, totaling approximately $636.4 billion in total trade.[3]
> 
> Countries of which United States is the largest trading partner[edit]
> 
> The United States is also the primary export or import partner of several countries. The percentages on these tables are based on 2012 data as shown on the CIA World Factbook. Some countries are repeated from the previous table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exports[4]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Chad 81.9%
> Haiti 81.7%
> Mexico 78.0%
> Canada 74.5%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 56.0%
> Nicaragua 55.6%
> Jamaica 48.0%
> El Salvador 47.3%
> Dominican Republic 47.0%
> Trinidad and Tobago 42.1%
> Guatemala 40.2%
> Venezuela 39.1%
> Costa Rica 38.9%
> Ecuador 37.3%
> Colombia 36.6%
> Honduras 34.5%
> Cambodia 32.6%
> Belize 31.8%
> Guyana 30.8%
> Israel 27.8%
> Suriname 25.7%
> Iraq 21.1%
> Sri Lanka 20.4%
> Panama 20.2%
> Bangladesh 18.7%
> Ireland 17.9%
> Vietnam 17.8%
> Nigeria 16.8%
> Jordan 16.6%
> Fiji 14.6%
> Saudi Arabia 14.2%
> Saint Lucia 13.9%
> Pakistan 13.6%
> 
> 
> Imports[5]
> 
> 
> Region
> 
> Percentage
> 
> 
> Canada 50.6%
> Mexico 49.9%
> Costa Rica 49.8%
> Aruba 46.4%
> Honduras 44.3%
> Dominican Republic 43.3%
> Guatemala 38.0%
> Jamaica 36.1%
> El Salvador 35.4%
> Trinidad and Tobago 33.1%
> Saint Kitts and Nevis 31.7%
> Venezuela 31.7%
> Bahamas 30.1%
> Ecuador 28.4%
> Suriname 26.0%
> Peru 24.6%
> Colombia 24.2%
> Belize 23.6%
> Panama 23.6%
> Chile 22.9%
> Guyana 22.2%
> Nicaragua 19.0%
> Qatar 14.2%
> Israel 12.9%
> Kuwait 11.8%
> Philippines 11.5%
> Lebanon 11.2%
> 
> 
> 
> See also[edit]
> Economy of the United States
> List of the largest trading partners of India
> List of the largest trading partners of the European Union
> List of the largest trading partners of the People's Republic of China
> 
> References[edit]
> 
> 1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners
> 2.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "US Trade: Top Trading Partners - Total Trade, Exports, Imports"
> 3.Jump up ^ U.S. Census Bureau "Trade with European Union : 2011"
> 4.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2050.html
> 5.Jump up ^ https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2061.html
> 
> 
> 
> [hide]
> v ·
> t ·
> e
> 
> 
> International trade
> 
> 
> 
> Terminology
> 
> Absolute advantage ·
> Balance of payments ·
> Balance of trade ·
> Capital account ·
> Comparative advantage ·
> Current account ·
> Export-oriented industrialization ·
> Fair trade ·
> Foreign exchange reserves ·
> Globalization ·
> Import substitution industrialization ·
> Net capital outflow ·
> Outsourcing ·
> Trade justice ·
> Trading nation
> 
> The NYK Andromeda berthed in the Port of Singapore, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Organizations
> and policies
> 
> International Monetary Fund (IMF) ·
> United Nations Conference on Trade and Development ·
> World Bank Group ·
> World Trade Organization (WTO)  (International Trade Centre)
> ·
> Bilateral investment treaty ·
> Economic integration ·
> Free trade zone ·
> Special economic zone ·
> Trade agreement ·
> Trade barrier ·
> Trade bloc
> 
> 
> 
> Schools of thought
> 
> Economic nationalism ·
> Free trade ·
> Mercantilism ·
> Protectionism
> 
> 
> 
> Regional organizations
> 
> ACU ·
> ASEAN ·
> CACM ·
> CAN ·
> CARICOM ·
> CEMAC ·
> CUBKR ·
> EAC ·
> EAEC ·
> EU ·
> GCC ·
> Mercosur ·
> RCEP ·
> SACU ·
> WAEMU
> 
> 
> 
> Trading partners
> 
> Argentina ·
> Canada ·
> China ·
> European Union ·
> India ·
> Japan ·
> Netherlands ·
> Pakistan ·
> United States ·
> South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> Category Category ·
> Commons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stub icon This international trade related article is a stub. You can help Wikipedia by expanding it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Categories: Foreign trade of the United States
> Lists of superlatives
> International trade stubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navigation menu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Create account
> Log in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article
> 
> 
> Talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> 
> View history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main page
> Contents
> Featured content
> Current events
> Random article
> Donate to Wikipedia
> Wikimedia Shop
> 
> 
> Interaction
> 
> Help
> About Wikipedia
> Community portal
> Recent changes
> Contact page
> 
> 
> Tools
> 
> What links here
> Related changes
> Upload file
> Special pages
> Permanent link
> Page information
> Data item
> Cite this page
> 
> 
> Print/export
> 
> Create a book
> Download as PDF
> Printable version
> 
> 
> Languages
> 
> 
> Edit links
> 
> This page was last modified on 23 May 2014 at 03:45.
> 
> Text is available under the Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License; additional terms may apply. By using this site, you agree to the Terms of Use and Privacy Policy. Wikipedia® is a registered trademark of the Wikimedia Foundation, Inc., a non-profit organization.
> Privacy policy
> About Wikipedia
> Disclaimers
> Contact Wikipedia
> Developers
> Mobile view
> Wikimedia Foundation
> Powered by MediaWiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is that supposed to be.  Compose your thoughts then get back to me.
Click to expand...


Sorry for the rambling long post, but my browser does not co-operate to quote Wikipedia.

Try this, which is part of the post:

1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> Sorry for the rambling long post, but my browser does not co-operate to quote Wikipedia.
> 
> Try this, which is part of the post:
> 
> 1.Jump up ^ Foreign Trade - U.S. Top Trading Partners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you can highlight and delete.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxaxrlusQC8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxaxrlusQC8[/ame]


----------



## Nutz

HenryBHough said:


> Evade much?



What am I evading?  Should I retaliate with the personal insults and vitriol?  How about I find a web page that says that the EU is the US's largest trading partner, but hide that fact by posting a 50 ft long post of nonsense.


----------



## Pogo

Ann Coulter goes Nutz -

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-6ZjEQwhrY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-6ZjEQwhrY[/ame]


----------



## Toro

FJO said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody said that there isn't gun violence in Canada but it is much greater in the US.  Canadians generally believe that American gun laws are insane.  It is a big reason why Canadians don't want to be Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Canadians would prefer that America just go away so long as we leave our doctors and hospitals behind for them to use when they get tired of waiting on an endless list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Although the Canadian health care system is federal, it is administered with varying degrees of efficiency in various provinces. (That's like "states" for the information and geography challenged).
> 
> In Manitoba, for instance, the waiting time is about the same for just about everything as in the States.
> 
> And speaking of waiting time and the oh so great health system in the States, for starters, ask the 40+ veterans who died waiting in Phoenix, and heaven knows how many more elsewhere.
Click to expand...


What's the waiting time for a knee replacement in Manitoba?

It was 4 months for my mother, who lives in BC, but only because she agreed to fly to Calgary to have it done.


----------



## Toro

JakeStarkey said:


> Or the 30,000 plus patients who die of preventable infections in private sector American hospitals.



How many die of preventable infections in Canada?


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> WWII, forced into war as part of the British Empire.



Canada declared war on Germany before Britain did.

Declaration of war by Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWII, forced into war as part of the British Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada declared war on Germany before Britain did.
> 
> Declaration of war by Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Not true.  UK declared war on 9/3.  canada approved their declaration of war 9/9 AND THEN took the documents to the King of England to get him to declare war *for *canada.

All of this should be in your source.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWII, forced into war as part of the British Empire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada declared war on Germany before Britain did.
> 
> Declaration of war by Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.  UK declared war on 9/3.  canada approved their declaration of war 9/9 AND THEN took the documents to the King of England to get him to declare war *for *canada.
> 
> All of this should be in your source.
Click to expand...


First, let me thank you for being a hater.  We've never had a hater before.  Since declaring independence in 1867, nobody has ever hated Canada.  Well, at least no one who didn't speak French.  Usually, we just want people to notice us in any way.  But we're usually too polite to say anything. So we're very flattered that we finally have a hater.  We rate!

Second, you're argument was that Canada was "forced" into the war by the British Empire.  That's silly nonsense, particularly since you resort to a legislative procedural argument.  You don't know how the Canadian Parliamentary system works.  Any bill passed by the Canadian House of Commons has to be ratified first by the Canadian Senate then signed by head of state, who at the time was the King of England or today, the Lieutenant Governor.  But unlike the American system, the lower house - the House of Commons - is the primary legislative body.  Once it passes there, the Senate and Head of State effectively rubber stamps approval.

World War II was popular in Canada, at least English Canada.  The country didn't need to be forced into it.  IIRC the size of Canada's relative contribution to the war was larger than America's.


----------



## I.P.Freely

Have you forgotten its D Days commemorations this week.I as a humble jew thank the Commonwealth and the yanks for joining and dying with our brave soldiers to stop a tyrant.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mGrkpHeyBs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mGrkpHeyBs[/ame]


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada declared war on Germany before Britain did.
> 
> Declaration of war by Canada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  UK declared war on 9/3.  canada approved their declaration of war 9/9 AND THEN took the documents to the King of England to get him to declare war *for *canada.
> 
> All of this should be in your source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, let me thank you for being a hater.  We've never had a hater before.  Since declaring independence in 1867, nobody has ever hated Canada.  Well, at least no one who didn't speak French.  Usually, we just want people to notice us in any way.  But we're usually too polite to say anything. So we're very flattered that we finally have a hater.  We rate!
> 
> Second, you're argument was that Canada was "forced" into the war by the British Empire.  That's silly nonsense, particularly since you resort to a legislative procedural argument.  You don't know how the Canadian Parliamentary system works.  Any bill passed by the Canadian House of Commons has to be ratified first by the Canadian Senate then signed by head of state, who at the time was the King of England or today, the Lieutenant Governor.  But unlike the American system, the lower house - the House of Commons - is the primary legislative body.  Once it passes there, the Senate and Head of State effectively rubber stamps approval.
> 
> World War II was popular in Canada, at least English Canada.  The country didn't need to be forced into it.  IIRC the size of Canada's relative contribution to the war was larger than America's.
Click to expand...

It is funny how you are trying to tell me I don't know how canada works while you don't even know your own history.  You attempted to claim canada declared war on Germany before the UK...which is 100% false and not even close to being true.  

BTW...canada did NOT claim independence in 1867...another incredibly wrong statement.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> It is funny how you are trying to tell me I don't know how canada works while you don't even know your own history.  You attempted to claim canada declared war on Germany before the UK...which is 100% false and not even close to being true.
> 
> BTW...canada did NOT claim independence in 1867...another incredibly wrong statement.



lol

Go away.


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is funny how you are trying to tell me I don't know how canada works while you don't even know your own history.  You attempted to claim canada declared war on Germany before the UK...which is 100% false and not even close to being true.
> 
> BTW...canada did NOT claim independence in 1867...another incredibly wrong statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Go away.
Click to expand...


Learn your own history and take stock in what is happening in you own country...only then,  will I be able to go away.  As it stands now, I have to educate the masses.  Thank you for illustrating that point with your false premises and ignorance of history and current events (like the typical canadian).


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]bOR38552MJA&feature[/youtube]


----------



## Anathema

First off, why does anyone in the United States care what a shithole like Canada teaches? Why are we concerned with anything that goes on in Canada? Or any other nation for that matter?

This story is just more proof that the United States needs to move towards a MORE Isolationist society rather than opening up/remaining open to foreign interactions. The only way an AMERICAN needs to deal with anyone from another country is via the muzzle of a military-issued rifle.


----------



## Nutz

Anathema said:


> First off, why does anyone in the United States care what a shithole like Canada teaches? Why are we concerned with anything that goes on in Canada? Or any other nation for that matter?
> 
> This story is just more proof that the United States needs to move towards a MORE Isolationist society rather than opening up/remaining open to foreign interactions. The only way an AMERICAN needs to deal with anyone from another country is via the muzzle of a military-issued rifle.



While I agree with your sentiment...it is important because canada is a supposed ally who has lived off the success of the United States of American since its inception.  Whether we like it or not, they are part of North America, so we need to keep a close eye on these shifty little bastards.  canada is a breeding ground for terrorists and they teach children to hate Americans.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Nutz

You are a true representative of the canuck nation....delusional, impotent and irrelevant.


----------



## Anathema

Nutz said:


> While I agree with your sentiment...it is important because canada is a supposed ally who has lived off the success of the United States of American since its inception.  Whether we like it or not, they are part of North America, so we need to keep a close eye on these shifty little bastards.  canada is a breeding ground for terrorists and they teach children to hate Americans.



Then cut them off and watch them wither on the vine, unless their more "enlightened" cousins in Europe want to bail Canada's ass out.


----------



## Nutz

Anathema said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with your sentiment...it is important because canada is a supposed ally who has lived off the success of the United States of American since its inception.  Whether we like it or not, they are part of North America, so we need to keep a close eye on these shifty little bastards.  canada is a breeding ground for terrorists and they teach children to hate Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then cut them off and watch them wither on the vine, unless their more "enlightened" cousins in Europe want to bail Canada's ass out.
Click to expand...


Well, we know the Euromites won't help canada.  I would love to cut them off...but, that is why I am providing USMB with public service announcements highlighting the atrocities of canada...and I need to remind my fellow conservatives...TED CRUZ IS A FUCKIN CANADIAN.  He was brought up in this anti-American environment.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

I am going to defend my former country and kinsmen by saying from the outside America does look like a bully, tyrant and evil...

Take off your rose colour glasses and see this fine nation as it is...

Killings in the streets by thugs, gangs, and crazy white suburban nutters, and what should the rest of the world view this country as?

Then let talk about those two wars of late...

I mean Iraq had what to do with Al Qaeda?

Also failing to finish the job in Afghanistan right after invading was very sad and pathetic and should haunt Bush to his grave...

Now I will disagree with the assumption that 9/11 was a inside job, but take a moment and realize America has been known to lie before and claim the enemy attacked them while it was our own nation setting up the lie like the escalation of Vietnam and the lie about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident, so it would be easy to believe that the American government created another lie to unleash it war machine onto the world once again...

So it should be us Canadians that should not trust the Evil Empire that is our neighbor to the south, and maybe the U.S. should learn from Canada and be more like them and less like the former Soviet Union...

Now I will let you have the bully pulpit and yes I do live in the states, but view a good majority of America as being ignorant, stupid, and full of savages from all walks of life, but more so from the right than the left...


----------



## Nutz

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am going to defend my former country and kinsmen by saying from the outside America does look like a bully, tyrant and evil...
> 
> Take off your rose colour glasses and see this fine nation as it is...
> 
> Killings in the streets by thugs, gangs, and crazy white suburban nutters, and what should the rest of the world view this country as?
> 
> Then let talk about those two wars of late...
> 
> I mean Iraq had what to do with Al Qaeda?
> 
> Also failing to finish the job in Afghanistan right after invading was very sad and pathetic and should haunt Bush to his grave...
> 
> Now I will disagree with the assumption that 9/11 was a inside job, but take a moment and realize America has been known to lie before and claim the enemy attacked them while it was our own nation setting up the lie like the escalation of Vietnam and the lie about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident, so it would be easy to believe that the American government created another lie to unleash it war machine onto the world once again...
> 
> So it should be us Canadians that should not trust the Evil Empire that is our neighbor to the south, and maybe the U.S. should learn from Canada and be more like them and less like the former Soviet Union...
> 
> Now I will let you have the bully pulpit and yes I do live in the states, but view a good majority of America as being ignorant, stupid, and full of savages from all walks of life, but more so from the right than the left...



So you support canadians teaching their children anti-American propaganda?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Nutz said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans
> 
> NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement to prevent conservatives from backing a canadian idiot for President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti Americanism is wrong, but anti Canada is good; phew, what a loony.
> 
> By the way, you chaps were more than a little late for two world wars and you started most of the other wars since 1945.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course a muslim is going to be a fan of canada.  you guys have pretty much taken it over havent you -  sharia law and all.  And where do you get anti-canadian...all of my posts are about loving and helping canada.  They just need a little love and support.
Click to expand...


Your comment remind me of man that beat their woman and then tell their woman that the reason why they got the beating was because you love them so much, and would have not done it had they just done as you said and not as you do...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Teaching the facts of American life is not propaganda.


----------



## Nutz

Obviously, you haven't read the articles, JS


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Nutz said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to defend my former country and kinsmen by saying from the outside America does look like a bully, tyrant and evil...
> 
> Take off your rose colour glasses and see this fine nation as it is...
> 
> Killings in the streets by thugs, gangs, and crazy white suburban nutters, and what should the rest of the world view this country as?
> 
> Then let talk about those two wars of late...
> 
> I mean Iraq had what to do with Al Qaeda?
> 
> Also failing to finish the job in Afghanistan right after invading was very sad and pathetic and should haunt Bush to his grave...
> 
> Now I will disagree with the assumption that 9/11 was a inside job, but take a moment and realize America has been known to lie before and claim the enemy attacked them while it was our own nation setting up the lie like the escalation of Vietnam and the lie about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident, so it would be easy to believe that the American government created another lie to unleash it war machine onto the world once again...
> 
> So it should be us Canadians that should not trust the Evil Empire that is our neighbor to the south, and maybe the U.S. should learn from Canada and be more like them and less like the former Soviet Union...
> 
> Now I will let you have the bully pulpit and yes I do live in the states, but view a good majority of America as being ignorant, stupid, and full of savages from all walks of life, but more so from the right than the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support canadians teaching their children anti-American propaganda?
Click to expand...


I support your right to have a ignorant view even though I disagree with you...

I do not find it anti-American when pointing out the facts that America is a tyrant, bully, and liar, but hey I know you love the propaganda as long as it is the U.S. selling the lies and no one better ever point out the many lies of this country...


----------



## Anathema

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> I am going to defend my former country and kinsmen by saying from the outside America does look like a bully, tyrant and evil...:



Yet people still flock to the United States in droves, and with the exception of those individuals fortunate and hard-working enough to have excess capital, not many are going the other way. 



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Killings in the streets by thugs, gangs, and crazy white suburban nutters, and what should the rest of the world view this country as?



That Americans do not look to our Government to protect ourselves, but are rather willing and able to do it for ourselves; just as we will not allow our Government to disarm us. Unlike the Canadian citizenry which allowed itself to be disarmed, lest the Saskatoon Moose Hunting Club rise up on a Tuesday afternoon, defeat the Canadian military and sack Ottawa. 



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Then let talk about those two wars of late...
> 
> I mean Iraq had what to do with Al Qaeda?
> 
> Also failing to finish the job in Afghanistan right after invading was very sad and pathetic and should haunt Bush to his grave...



Iraq has nothing to do with Al Queda in terms of the 9/11 attacks, though they have been a safe location for training and the like. Iraq was about Saddam Hussein's stupid plan to try to assassinate President Bush I. 

The real way of dealing with both countries should have been to CARPET NUKE them.



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> So it should be us Canadians that should not trust the Evil Empire that is our neighbor to the south, and maybe the U.S. should learn from Canada and be more like them and less like the former Soviet Union...



LOL. Interesting that you compare the US to Russia considering CANADA is the one that has socialized medicine, education, and the like. Maybe Canada should find the snowball they threw the nation's nuts away in and have them surgically reattached.



Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Now I will let you have the bully pulpit and yes I do live in the states, but view a good majority of America as being ignorant, stupid, and full of savages from all walks of life, but more so from the right than the left...



I take PRIDE in being that "ignorant, stupid, savage" type of American. That's the sort of people that FOUNDED this nation. People like my relatives.


----------



## Nutz

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to defend my former country and kinsmen by saying from the outside America does look like a bully, tyrant and evil...
> 
> Take off your rose colour glasses and see this fine nation as it is...
> 
> Killings in the streets by thugs, gangs, and crazy white suburban nutters, and what should the rest of the world view this country as?
> 
> Then let talk about those two wars of late...
> 
> I mean Iraq had what to do with Al Qaeda?
> 
> Also failing to finish the job in Afghanistan right after invading was very sad and pathetic and should haunt Bush to his grave...
> 
> Now I will disagree with the assumption that 9/11 was a inside job, but take a moment and realize America has been known to lie before and claim the enemy attacked them while it was our own nation setting up the lie like the escalation of Vietnam and the lie about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident, so it would be easy to believe that the American government created another lie to unleash it war machine onto the world once again...
> 
> So it should be us Canadians that should not trust the Evil Empire that is our neighbor to the south, and maybe the U.S. should learn from Canada and be more like them and less like the former Soviet Union...
> 
> Now I will let you have the bully pulpit and yes I do live in the states, but view a good majority of America as being ignorant, stupid, and full of savages from all walks of life, but more so from the right than the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you support canadians teaching their children anti-American propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I support your right to have a ignorant view even though I disagree with you...
> 
> I do not find it anti-American when pointing out the facts that America is a tyrant, bully, and liar, but hey I know you love the propaganda as long as it is the U.S. selling the lies and no one better ever point out the many lies of this country...
Click to expand...


Another who just chooses to have a knee jerk reaction instead of actually reading the articles.  But then again, you define yourself when you say:


> America is a tyrant, bully, and liar...



 [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]  Is that your opinion too?  Is that the fact of American life?


----------



## JakeStarkey

That our country has at times been tyrannical, bullying, and lying?

Sure.  All countries do that if they can get away with it.

Do you live in some fairy land?

edit: And remember I was on active duty for 11 years 11 months 2 days, most of it as an airborne infantryman.  I was ready to give the ultimate sacrifice.  So careful how you answer.


----------



## Nutz

JakeStarkey said:


> That our country has at times been tyrannical, bullying, and lying?
> 
> Sure.  All countries do that if they can get away with it.
> 
> Do you live in some fairy land?
> 
> edit: And remember I was on active duty for 11 years 11 months 2 days, most of it as an airborne infantryman.  I was ready to give the ultimate sacrifice.  So careful how you answer.



LOL...nice dodge.  You didn't answer the question...you simply skirted it being the dishonest poster that you are.  You either believe the US is a tyrant, bully and liar or not. 

As for your fairy land question...I live in the USA, what about you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> That our country has at times been tyrannical, bullying, and lying?
> 
> Sure.  All countries do that if they can get away with it.
> 
> Do you live in some fairy land?
> 
> edit: And remember I was on active duty for 11 years 11 months 2 days, most of it as an airborne infantryman.  I was ready to give the ultimate sacrifice.  So careful how you answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...nice dodge.  You didn't answer the question...you simply skirted it being the dishonest poster that you are.  You either believe the US is a tyrant, bully and liar or not.
> 
> As for your fairy land question...I live in the USA, what about you?
Click to expand...


I answered the question: yes, the USA does that at times.

No dodger: I am a veteran and a patriot.

You?  Big mouth and whiner.


----------



## FJO

Quote:
Originally Posted by FJO View Post 
Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians. 

OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  

Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.

Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.

Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same can be said at the Southern Border.  Despite all of the nonsense you see on the news...people who live on the Southern Border have a great relationship with Mexico.  Why do you think all McCain, Bush, Perry et al differ when it comes to immigration and Hispanics.
> 
> Mexico's negative is the cultural difference.  canada's negative is the ideological difference and how they never act as good neighbors and allies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq for one...who was it, *Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, *canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.
Click to expand...


Can you honestly say that you did not cheer when you saw her stomping on the Bush doll?!?!


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What ideological differences? And as far as allies go the only time we never took your back was over Iraq and that was because our liberal Prime Ministers son in law was involved heavy duty in the oil for food scandal and poor Chretien had to protect his son in law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq for one...who was it, *Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, *canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you honestly say that you did not cheer when you saw her stomping on the Bush doll?!?!
Click to expand...


The true canadian attitude comes out.


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq for one...who was it, *Carolyn Parrish who stomped on a Bush doll, *canadians calling Americans stupid, the softwood lumber dispute, NAFTA issues, the idea that canada contributes virtually nothing to the defense of North America, their laughable membership in NATO, the reliance on the US for its existence, the once very liberal immigration policy that helped to financially support the 9/11 terrorists, disputed territories (that canada cannot even defend)...the list goes on and on and on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you honestly say that you did not cheer when you saw her stomping on the Bush doll?!?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The true canadian attitude comes out.
Click to expand...


And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.

Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you honestly say that you did not cheer when you saw her stomping on the Bush doll?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The true canadian attitude comes out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.
> 
> Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.
Click to expand...


Actually, Parrish and her antics is the main reason I took the time to learn about the idiocy and cowardice of the average canuck.  I was sort of hoping liberal Americans would keep their promise and move to the land of nothing after Bush was elected for a wondrous 2nd term.  Regretfully, liberal Americans have a lot in common with canadian kooks...all full of hot air.


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The true canadian attitude comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.
> 
> Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Parrish and her antics is the main reason I took the time to learn about the idiocy and cowardice of the average canuck.  I was sort of hoping liberal Americans would keep their promise and move to the land of nothing after Bush was elected for a wondrous 2nd term.  Regretfully, liberal Americans have a lot in common with canadian kooks...all full of hot air.
Click to expand...


Lots of mindless blabber, but you still have not given me an HONEST answer if you cheered Parrish when she stomped on the Bush look alike doll.

Your silence, lack of response to that simple question confirms that you hate a Republican president of your country more than those horrible foreigners who are best supporters and best customers and best tourists of your country.

BTW, I worked in the head office of the company for which I worked for almost 40 years, as a computer programmer, because the company chose not to see me as an enemy - like you do - but as a valuable employee. I worked in the US, commuting weekly for 6 years. I have never met an American who was such a loathsome of a prick as you are. In fact, in all the roughly 300 crossings of the border I have never met a customs officer, who by the nature of their work need to be suspicious and xenophobic, who was ever as despicable as you.   

You are a hateful bitch who is despised equally by all Americans, Republican or Democrat, and all others who are not Americans, because in spite of all the posts here, you are too stupid to realize you are stupid.

This is my last post to you, you demented son of a bitch.

P.S. We, Canadians are supposed to be `nice` people, but there is a limit to everything.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The true canadian attitude comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.
> 
> Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Parrish and her antics is the main reason I took the time to learn about the idiocy and cowardice of the average canuck.  I was sort of hoping liberal Americans would keep their promise and move to the land of nothing after Bush was elected for a wondrous 2nd term.  Regretfully, liberal Americans have a lot in common with canadian kooks...all full of hot air.
Click to expand...


Carolyn Parrish is a douchebag.  So what?  

That's like saying all Americans are blathering morons because of Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## FJO

Toro said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.
> 
> Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Parrish and her antics is the main reason I took the time to learn about the idiocy and cowardice of the average canuck.  I was sort of hoping liberal Americans would keep their promise and move to the land of nothing after Bush was elected for a wondrous 2nd term.  Regretfully, liberal Americans have a lot in common with canadian kooks...all full of hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carolyn Parrish is a douchebag.  So what?
> 
> That's like saying all Americans are blathering morons because of Rush Limbaugh.
Click to expand...


I will never say that Americans are blathering morons because of Rush Limbaugh, but I would be seriously tempted to say so for the election and especially for the re-election of empty-suit Obama.


----------



## Pogo

FJO said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.



Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?

It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".  

-- Get it now?


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your typical liberal racist attitude comes out when you can't or won't honestly answer a very simple question.
> 
> Not that I expected an honest answer, not that I expected you and your ilk not to hate a Republican president more than an idiot fellow liberal Canadian bitch who stomps on your president's likeness, with your only regret being that it was only a doll that she stomped on, not the real person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Parrish and her antics is the main reason I took the time to learn about the idiocy and cowardice of the average canuck.  I was sort of hoping liberal Americans would keep their promise and move to the land of nothing after Bush was elected for a wondrous 2nd term.  Regretfully, liberal Americans have a lot in common with canadian kooks...all full of hot air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of mindless blabber, but you still have not given me an HONEST answer if you cheered Parrish when she stomped on the Bush look alike doll.
> 
> Your silence, lack of response to that simple question confirms that you hate a Republican president of your country more than those horrible foreigners who are best supporters and best customers and best tourists of your country.
> 
> BTW, I worked in the head office of the company for which I worked for almost 40 years, as a computer programmer, because the company chose not to see me as an enemy - like you do - but as a valuable employee. I worked in the US, commuting weekly for 6 years. I have never met an American who was such a loathsome of a prick as you are. In fact, in all the roughly 300 crossings of the border I have never met a customs officer, who by the nature of their work need to be suspicious and xenophobic, who was ever as despicable as you.
> 
> You are a hateful bitch who is despised equally by all Americans, Republican or Democrat, and all others who are not Americans, because in spite of all the posts here, you are too stupid to realize you are stupid.
> 
> This is my last post to you, you demented son of a bitch.
> 
> P.S. We, Canadians are supposed to be `nice` people, but there is a limit to everything.
Click to expand...


Now that was almost a great post.  If you could just be honest about Carolyn Parrish and my response, I might have confused you for an American...but I am impressed, you showed a little moxy - for a canadian.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
Click to expand...

Pfft...that is the only half way decent statement he made.  Although I am not a huge wrestling fan (considering I am an adult), Rowdy Roddy Piper was one of my favorites, and regretfully, he is a canuck.


----------



## FJO

Pogo said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
Click to expand...


OK, professional wrestling, according to you, is not an industry, because it does not produce anything except a few million bucks, each week, to its owners.

I may be wrong, since English only my second language, but if I owned an enterprise that puts several millions in my bank account, I could not care less if it's called an industry or a farce.

Wrestlers follow a story line. They pretend to be who they are not.

Kind of same as Hollywood, isn't it? 

And for wrestling's relation to politics, have you forgotten (or may be never knew) that the wife of the owner of World Wrestling Entertainment, Linda McMahon ran for the Senate in Connecticut?   

Bottom line is that I really don't care what Canadians do in the States, I know that when I was working there Americans always treated me with dignity and I would never reciprocate with any less respect and dignity.

I only hope that the bitch Nutz could ever see my point.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, professional wrestling, according to you, is not an industry, because it does not produce anything except a few million bucks, each week, to its owners.
> 
> I may be wrong, since English only my second language, but if I owned an enterprise that puts several millions in my bank account, I could not care less if it's called an industry or a farce.
> 
> Wrestlers follow a story line. They pretend to be who they are not.
> 
> Kind of same as Hollywood, isn't it?
> 
> And for wrestling's relation to politics, have you forgotten (or may be never knew) that the wife of the owner of World Wrestling Entertainment, Linda McMahon ran for the Senate in Connecticut?
> 
> Bottom line is that I really don't care what Canadians do in the States, I know that when I was working there Americans always treated me with dignity and I would never reciprocate with any less respect and dignity.
> 
> I only hope that the bitch Nutz could ever see my point.
Click to expand...

But I have canadian friends...

or should I say j'ai plus d'amis canadian


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pfft...that is the only half way decent statement he made.  Although I am not a huge wrestling fan (considering I am an adult), Rowdy Roddy Piper was one of my favorites, and regretfully, he is a canuck.
Click to expand...


Regretfully, Bret Hart, Edge, Trish Stratus, Bobby Rude, Eric Young, Christian, Chris Jericho and Gail Kim  are also Canadians.

And to be fair, so are William Shatner, Celine Dion, Mary Astor, Walter Pidgeon, Raymond Massey, John Candy, and any number of others were also Canadians.  

Undoubtedly, bitter anti-American enemies, right, Nutz?


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft...that is the only half way decent statement he made.  Although I am not a huge wrestling fan (considering I am an adult), Rowdy Roddy Piper was one of my favorites, and regretfully, he is a canuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regretfully, Bret Hart, Edge, Trish Stratus, Bobby Rude, Eric Young, Christian, Chris Jericho and Gail Kim  are also Canadians.
> 
> And to be fair, so are William Shatner, Celine Dion, Mary Astor, Walter Pidgeon, Raymond Massey, John Candy, and any number of others were also Canadians.
> 
> Undoubtedly, bitter anti-American enemies, right, Nutz?
Click to expand...


Not many on that list have ever impressed me.  But Rowdy Roddy Piper was the shit. I never really thought John Candy was funny and Celine Dion is punishment to the American people.


----------



## HenryBHough

I don't think it's taught in all Canadian schools but certainly in Quebec:

Francophones are the best of friends - until you need one.


----------



## Pogo

FJO said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by FJO View Post
> Some of the best professional wrestlers were/are Canadians.
> 
> *OK, that's enough, quit while you're ahead...  *
> 
> Professional wrestling is a wildly successful multi billion dollar business.
> 
> Maybe that is why you want to demean not only Canadians who are excellent at it, but the entire industry.
> 
> Or maybe because you know that the Hollywood crowd, favorite kissers of all Democrat asses are far phonier than the professional wrestlers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, professional wrestling, according to you, is not an industry, because it does not produce anything except a few million bucks, each week, to its owners.
Click to expand...


So do pimping, extortion, embezzlement...



FJO said:


> I may be wrong, since English only my second language, but if I owned an enterprise that puts several millions in my bank account, I could not care less if it's called an industry or a farce.



Then we have different ethical standards, regardless of language.



FJO said:


> Wrestlers follow a story line. They pretend to be who they are not.



They sure do, plus they pretend to do things they do not.  I have a very low tolerance for fakery -- hence my contempt.



FJO said:


> Kind of same as Hollywood, isn't it?



Hollywood what?  Hollywood people?  They're as fake as it gets.  Or do you mean acting?  Neither one is related to fake wrestling though.



FJO said:


> And for wrestling's relation to politics, have you forgotten (or may be never knew) that the wife of the owner of World Wrestling Entertainment, Linda McMahon ran for the Senate in Connecticut?



Nobody claimed fake wrestling is in any way related to politics either.  Yes I knew that, a fact I consider absolutely and completely irrelevant.  Jesse Ventura too, and he won his election.  But his having been a wrestler has nothing to do with his being governor.



FJO said:


> Bottom line is that I really don't care what Canadians do in the States, I know that when I was working there Americans always treated me with dignity and I would never reciprocate with any less respect and dignity.
> 
> I only hope that the bitch Nutz could ever see my point.



We're agreed on all of that. I've worked with and for Canadians for decades too.  Nutz is a nutter trying to troll up trouble on the country probably the least deserving of trouble on earth.

I'm just saying, if you're going to extoll the virtues of Canadians (or anyone else), fake wrestling really isn't gonna do the job.  It's kind of like saying "Hungarians are great people -- look at all the con artists they've produced".


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that's a quote of my post.  Is it so elusive to simply hit the quote button?
> 
> It's certainly not a disparagement of any Canadians; to the contrary it's a joking attempt to protect them fromwhat you call an "industry" (industry, really? what does wrestling make?) that is by definition a complete farce.  In other words you're not doing Canadians any favours by associating them with it.  And it's got absolutely ZERO do to with "Hollywood" or "Democrats".
> 
> -- Get it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, professional wrestling, according to you, is not an industry, because it does not produce anything except a few million bucks, each week, to its owners.
> 
> I may be wrong, since English only my second language, but if I owned an enterprise that puts several millions in my bank account, I could not care less if it's called an industry or a farce.
> 
> Wrestlers follow a story line. They pretend to be who they are not.
> 
> Kind of same as Hollywood, isn't it?
> 
> And for wrestling's relation to politics, have you forgotten (or may be never knew) that the wife of the owner of World Wrestling Entertainment, Linda McMahon ran for the Senate in Connecticut?
> 
> Bottom line is that I really don't care what Canadians do in the States, I know that when I was working there Americans always treated me with dignity and I would never reciprocate with any less respect and dignity.
> 
> I only hope that the bitch Nutz could ever see my point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I have canadian friends...
> 
> or should I say j'ai plus d'amis canadian
Click to expand...


Ben, pas après cette diatribe-ci.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, professional wrestling, according to you, is not an industry, because it does not produce anything except a few million bucks, each week, to its owners.
> 
> I may be wrong, since English only my second language, but if I owned an enterprise that puts several millions in my bank account, I could not care less if it's called an industry or a farce.
> 
> Wrestlers follow a story line. They pretend to be who they are not.
> 
> Kind of same as Hollywood, isn't it?
> 
> And for wrestling's relation to politics, have you forgotten (or may be never knew) that the wife of the owner of World Wrestling Entertainment, Linda McMahon ran for the Senate in Connecticut?
> 
> Bottom line is that I really don't care what Canadians do in the States, I know that when I was working there Americans always treated me with dignity and I would never reciprocate with any less respect and dignity.
> 
> I only hope that the bitch Nutz could ever see my point.
> 
> 
> 
> But I have canadian friends...
> 
> or should I say j'ai plus d'amis canadian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ben, pas après cette diatribe-ci.
Click to expand...


Mais oui,  Je suis tres adorable - J'ai un grand sense(?) de humour. Pardon, mon Francais est tres mauvais.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I have canadian friends...
> 
> or should I say j'ai plus d'amis canadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, pas après cette diatribe-ci.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mais oui,  Je suis tres adorable - J'ai un grand sense(?) de humour. Pardon, mon Francais est tres mauvais.
Click to expand...


Pas du tout; c'est ton _haine_ qui est complètement con.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5l0PD80u9k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5l0PD80u9k[/ame]


----------



## Nutz

I hate no one...that is what you fail to understand.  
La canada est une enfant, une enfant que besoin appendre respect pour Les Etats Unis.

hahahahaha, I haven't tried to speak French in years... Canada is a child who needs to learn respect for the US, the one nation that has supported her economically, politically and militarily.  That is all.  I have no respect for canada as all they do is look their gift horse in the mouth...but I hate no one.  It is actually quite the opposite, canadians show much disdain and hate for America...and that is what is disheartening and pathetic.


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> I hate no one...that is what you fail to understand.
> La canada est une enfant, une enfant que besoin appendre respect pour Les Etats Unis.
> 
> hahahahaha, I haven't tried to speak French in years... Canada is a child who needs to learn respect for the US, the one nation that has supported her economically, politically and militarily.  That is all.  I have no respect for canada as all they do is look their gift horse in the mouth...but I hate no one.  It is actually quite the opposite, canadians show much disdain and hate for America...and that is what is disheartening and pathetic.



See that's the weird thing -- you're making all of that up.  Complete fabrication.  And the fact that you need to do that shows your extreme butthurt.  In other words it's not Canada and it's not Canadians and it's not the U.S.  --- c'est toi.

It's been too long for me and I don't know the French word for butthurt, but whatever it is -- c'est toi.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate no one...that is what you fail to understand.
> La canada est une enfant, une enfant que besoin appendre respect pour Les Etats Unis.
> 
> hahahahaha, I haven't tried to speak French in years... Canada is a child who needs to learn respect for the US, the one nation that has supported her economically, politically and militarily.  That is all.  I have no respect for canada as all they do is look their gift horse in the mouth...but I hate no one.  It is actually quite the opposite, canadians show much disdain and hate for America...and that is what is disheartening and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the weird thing -- you're making all of that up.  Complete fabrication.  And the fact that you need to do that shows your extreme butthurt.  In other words it's not Canada and it's not Canadians and it's not the U.S.  --- c'est toi.
> 
> It's been too long for me and I don't know the French word for butthurt, but whatever it is -- c'est toi.
Click to expand...


What am I making up?  et, pourquoi tu es si _bitter_?


----------



## Unkotare

Nutz said:


> I hate no one...





There are many posts here with your name on them that suggest otherwise.


----------



## FJO

HenryBHough said:


> I don't think it's taught in all Canadian schools but certainly in Quebec:
> 
> Francophones are the best of friends - until you need one.



French Canadians are about the same as French anywhere and everywhere else.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's taught in all Canadian schools but certainly in Quebec:
> 
> Francophones are the best of friends - until you need one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Canadians are about the same as French anywhere and everywhere else.
Click to expand...


So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's taught in all Canadian schools but certainly in Quebec:
> 
> Francophones are the best of friends - until you need one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Canadians are about the same as French anywhere and everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
Click to expand...


FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.

And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.

You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.

To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.


----------



## HenryBHough

Or as they used to say, the French, in my old home town:

*Pourquoi le français si on ne peut pas ignorer?*


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck-imEFpwRE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck-imEFpwRE[/ame]


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Canadians are about the same as French anywhere and everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say inexplicable...or irrational - or hate.  All I am saying is that canada is not a good neighbor or ally.  They spew anti-American propaganda despite the fact that they rely on Uncle Sam culturally, economically, and militarily.  

On top of that, they are a breeding ground for radical terrorists and they are funding terrorist cells throughout the world.  Hardly a good neighbor!


----------



## FJO

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say inexplicable...or irrational - or hate.  All I am saying is that canada is not a good neighbor or ally.  They spew anti-American propaganda despite the fact that they rely on Uncle Sam culturally, economically, and militarily.
> 
> On top of that, they are a breeding ground for radical terrorists and they are funding terrorist cells throughout the world.  Hardly a good neighbor!
Click to expand...


Geography and history limits a country regarding the choice of neighbors.

Like it or not, the United States has as a neighbor, Canada on the North and Mexico in the South.

The last time I looked, there were no illegal scum from Canada sneaking into America. The last time I looked, there was no need for a high fence to keep Canadians out of America. The last time I looked, there were no Canadians stealing jobs from Americans. The last time I looked, when a Canadian got a job in the States, it was legal, by a work permit or a licence. The last time I looked no American was detained, tortured, starved and held illegally for making an innocent mistake at the border, may be because in spite of pseudo American "patriot" scum like Nutz, there is a mutual trust and respect between Americans and Canadians, which, and all of the above are lacking and missing between America and Mexico.

This sub-human piece of trash, Nutz, claims that Canada is breeding ground for terrorists, without naming a single terrorist that was bred in and come from Canada. This worthless garbage known as Nutz, claims that Canada is a breeding ground and supports and supplies with funds, terrorists, without any evidence. This pathetic sorry excuse for a human being, known as Nutz, claims that Canada relies on Uncle Sam, again without proof or documentation.

And then this asshole claims that she has no hate for Canada.

In the name of equality, would it be too much to ask this asshole known as Nutz to save some of her hatred for Mexico, the REAL cultural and economical enemy of America?


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say inexplicable...or irrational - or hate.  All I am saying is that canada is not a good neighbor or ally.  They spew anti-American propaganda despite the fact that they rely on Uncle Sam culturally, economically, and militarily.
> 
> On top of that, they are a breeding ground for radical terrorists and they are funding terrorist cells throughout the world.  Hardly a good neighbor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geography and history limits a country regarding the choice of neighbors.
> 
> Like it or not, the United States has as a neighbor, Canada on the North and Mexico in the South.
> 
> The last time I looked, there were no illegal scum from Canada sneaking into America. The last time I looked, there was no need for a high fence to keep Canadians out of America. The last time I looked, there were no Canadians stealing jobs from Americans. The last time I looked, when a Canadian got a job in the States, it was legal, by a work permit or a licence. The last time I looked no American was detained, tortured, starved and held illegally for making an innocent mistake at the border, may be because in spite of pseudo American "patriot" scum like Nutz, there is a mutual trust and respect between Americans and Canadians, which, and all of the above are lacking and missing between America and Mexico.
Click to expand...


That is the thing, the Northern border is too porous.  How incredibly wrong you are with your assertions. 



> Washington (CNSNews.com) &#8211; The U.S. Customs and Border Protection agency has apprehended more suspected terrorists on the nation&#8217;s northern border than along its southern counterpart, CBP Commissioner Alan Bersin said Tuesday.
> 
> &#8220;In terms of the terrorist threat, it&#8217;s commonly accepted that the more significant threat&#8221; comes from the U.S.-Canada border, Bersin told a hearing of the Senate Judiciary subcommittee on Immigration, Refugees, and Border Security.







> This sub-human piece of trash, Nutz, claims that Canada is breeding ground for terrorists, without naming a single terrorist that was bred in and come from Canada. This worthless garbage known as Nutz, claims that Canada is a breeding ground and supports and supplies with funds, terrorists, without any evidence. This pathetic sorry excuse for a human being, known as Nutz, claims that Canada relies on Uncle Sam, again without proof or documentation.


Sorry, wrong thread.  See here for your proof and documentation.


> And then this asshole claims that she has no hate for Canada.
> 
> In the name of equality, would it be too much to ask this asshole known as Nutz to save some of her hatred for Mexico, the REAL cultural and economical enemy of America?



Educating Americans and canadians is an act of love.


----------



## Nutz

FJO said:


> And then this asshole claims that she has no hate for Canada.
> 
> In the name of equality, would it be too much to ask this asshole known as Nutz to save some of her hatred for Mexico, the REAL cultural and economical enemy of America?



Wait a second...you chide me for providing factual information about the impotence and incompetence of canada then you turn around and point your stinky little finger at Mexico.  LMAO...a canadian is 1/10th of a Mexican.  Mexicans have culture, they are unique and they contribute to the United States in more ways than the average canadian.


----------



## Toro

FJO said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> French Canadians are about the same as French anywhere and everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
Click to expand...


It's been my experience that the Québécois are much friendlier to Americans than to English Canadians.


----------



## Nutz

Toro said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been my experience that the Québécois are much friendlier to Americans than to English Canadians.
Click to expand...


I believe that. At least the French canadians have a little culture...they don't want to be part of canada anyway.


----------



## Toro

Nutz said:


> At least the French canadians have a little culture...they don't want to be part of canada anyway.



You should go to the thread about how the separatists suffered their worst electoral defeat in 40 years.


----------



## Unkotare

Toro said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you admit it, canadians are teaching anti-Americanism to ALL of their school children!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, French speaking Canadians are just a noisy minority in Canada.
> 
> And even they don't teach anti-Americanism.
> 
> You, on the other hand have an inexplicable and irrational hatred towards Canadians.
> 
> To paraphrase someone far more famous and smarter than I,  I forgive you for you know not what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's been my experience that the Québécois are much friendlier to Americans than to English Canadians.
Click to expand...



It has been my experience that Canadian women are pretty 'friendly' in general. That's what I call being a good neighbor!


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then this asshole claims that she has no hate for Canada.
> 
> In the name of equality, would it be too much to ask this asshole known as Nutz to save some of her hatred for Mexico, the REAL cultural and economical enemy of America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second...you chide me for providing factual information about the impotence and incompetence of canada then you turn around and point your stinky little finger at Mexico.  LMAO...a canadian is 1/10th of a Mexican.  Mexicans have culture, they are unique and they contribute to the United States in more ways than the average canadian.
Click to expand...


Strange -- when I challenged you on Canadian culture you admittedly knew nothing about it.  I believe your words were "who cares?"

So what you're really saying is you're familiar with Mexico's culture and ignorant of Canada's.  Then you want to blame the subject on which you didn't do your own homework.

"I know nothing about Sri Lankan basketweaving because who cares.  And that's _their_ fault."  The onus is on _them_ to find a way to infuse your tiny mind with information you're biased against knowing anything about.

Pretty fucked up, dood.  I tell ya what, you'd be hard pressed to find a Canadian as ignorant of your culture as you are about theirs.  What does that tell you?


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJO said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then this asshole claims that she has no hate for Canada.
> 
> In the name of equality, would it be too much to ask this asshole known as Nutz to save some of her hatred for Mexico, the REAL cultural and economical enemy of America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second...you chide me for providing factual information about the impotence and incompetence of canada then you turn around and point your stinky little finger at Mexico.  LMAO...a canadian is 1/10th of a Mexican.  Mexicans have culture, they are unique and they contribute to the United States in more ways than the average canadian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strange -- when I challenged you on Canadian culture you admittedly knew nothing about it.  I believe your words were "who cares?"
Click to expand...

No, you tried to claim canada's so called music industry was culture.  As it was proven, music is the same everywhere and is not cultural.



> So what you're really saying is you're familiar with Mexico's culture and ignorant of Canada's.  Then you want to blame the subject on which you didn't do your own homework.


No, I am saying canada has no unique culture, eh.  They live off of the American culture. 


> "I know nothing about Sri Lankan basketweaving because who cares.  And that's _their_ fault."  The onus is on _them_ to find a way to infuse your tiny mind with information you're biased against knowing anything about.


Once again, there is no canadian culture...nothing unique so there is nothing to care about.  


> Pretty fucked up, dood.  I tell ya what, you'd be hard pressed to find a Canadian as ignorant of your culture as you are about theirs.  What does that tell you?


That is because canadians do not have a unique culture...they are wanna-be Americans with a goofy accent...that is all. 

Wait....


I'll give you curling!


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second...you chide me for providing factual information about the impotence and incompetence of canada then you turn around and point your stinky little finger at Mexico.  LMAO...a canadian is 1/10th of a Mexican.  Mexicans have culture, they are unique and they contribute to the United States in more ways than the average canadian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange -- when I challenged you on Canadian culture you admittedly knew nothing about it.  I believe your words were "who cares?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you tried to claim canada's so called music industry was culture.  As it was proven, music is the same everywhere and is not cultural.
> 
> 
> No, I am saying canada has no unique culture, eh.  They live off of the American culture.
> 
> 
> 
> "I know nothing about Sri Lankan basketweaving because who cares.  And that's _their_ fault."  The onus is on _them_ to find a way to infuse your tiny mind with information you're biased against knowing anything about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again, there is no canadian culture...nothing unique so there is nothing to care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fucked up, dood.  I tell ya what, you'd be hard pressed to find a Canadian as ignorant of your culture as you are about theirs.  What does that tell you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because canadians do not have a unique culture...they are wanna-be Americans with a goofy accent...that is all.
> 
> Wait....
> 
> 
> I'll give you curling!
Click to expand...


Curling is Scottish. 

And you're the only moron in the world that doesn't know music is part of culture -- neither of which have anything to do with "industry"-- which is *not* culture.

Your sorry argument might be compared to a train wreck, except that a train wreck means there was once something moving.


----------



## bedowin62

American left-wing nutjobs are teaching anti-Americanism


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange -- when I challenged you on Canadian culture you admittedly knew nothing about it.  I believe your words were "who cares?"
> 
> 
> 
> No, you tried to claim canada's so called music industry was culture.  As it was proven, music is the same everywhere and is not cultural.
> 
> 
> No, I am saying canada has no unique culture, eh.  They live off of the American culture.
> 
> Once again, there is no canadian culture...nothing unique so there is nothing to care about.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty fucked up, dood.  I tell ya what, you'd be hard pressed to find a Canadian as ignorant of your culture as you are about theirs.  What does that tell you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because canadians do not have a unique culture...they are wanna-be Americans with a goofy accent...that is all.
> 
> Wait....
> 
> 
> I'll give you curling!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curling is Scottish.
> 
> And you're the only moron in the world that doesn't know music is part of culture -- neither of which have anything to do with "industry"-- which is *not* culture.
> 
> Your sorry argument might be compared to a train wreck, except that a train wreck means there was once something moving.
Click to expand...


What is *unique *about canadian music...do they say, 'eh' and the end of every verse?  But of course, I addressed this point earlier...I guess you were too canadian to see it (typical). 

Oh, curling is the _unofficial _national sport of canada...


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you tried to claim canada's so called music industry was culture.  As it was proven, music is the same everywhere and is not cultural.
> 
> 
> No, I am saying canada has no unique culture, eh.  They live off of the American culture.
> 
> Once again, there is no canadian culture...nothing unique so there is nothing to care about.
> 
> That is because canadians do not have a unique culture...they are wanna-be Americans with a goofy accent...that is all.
> 
> Wait....
> 
> 
> I'll give you curling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curling is Scottish.
> 
> And you're the only moron in the world that doesn't know music is part of culture -- neither of which have anything to do with "industry"-- which is *not* culture.
> 
> Your sorry argument might be compared to a train wreck, except that a train wreck means there was once something moving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is *unique *about canadian music...do they say, 'eh' and the end of every verse?  But of course, I addressed this point earlier...I guess you were too canadian to see it (typical).
> 
> Oh, curling is the _unofficial _national sport of canada...
Click to expand...


Canadians don't say "eh" even as much as Youpers do.

Ah, you're prolly too pig-ignorant to even know what a Youper is.  Fuck it. 

I already posted some stuff way back that exists nowhere but Canada, the point of which was to disprove the ignorance you blithely walk around packing.  Your reaction was "who cares".  So on one hand you never heard of this stuff, and at the same time you run around declaring it doesn't exist.

Spare me further trolling.  Your thread is a joke and a failure from the start.

Eh?


----------



## bedowin62

who cares what a youper is leftard?


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curling is Scottish.
> 
> And you're the only moron in the world that doesn't know music is part of culture -- neither of which have anything to do with "industry"-- which is *not* culture.
> 
> Your sorry argument might be compared to a train wreck, except that a train wreck means there was once something moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is *unique *about canadian music...do they say, 'eh' and the end of every verse?  But of course, I addressed this point earlier...I guess you were too canadian to see it (typical).
> 
> Oh, curling is the _unofficial _national sport of canada...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canadians don't say "eh" even as much as Youpers do.
> 
> Ah, you're prolly too pig-ignorant to even know what a Youper is.  Fuck it.
> 
> I already posted some stuff way back that exists nowhere but Canada, the point of which was to disprove the ignorance you blithely walk around packing.  Your reaction was "who cares".  So on one hand you never heard of this stuff, and at the same time you run around declaring it doesn't exist.
> 
> Spare me further trolling.  Your thread is a joke and a failure from the start.
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...


Of course, you can't spell out what is unique...it all sounds the same to me.  How canadian of you.  You are not too good at this, eh?


----------



## Nutz

bedowin62 said:


> who cares what a youper is leftard?



Exactly!  But it certainly is not uniquely canadian, eh!


----------



## Nutz

BTW, [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION], I will be posting another pro - North America PSA tonight as well.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Pogo

Nutz said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is *unique *about canadian music...do they say, 'eh' and the end of every verse?  But of course, I addressed this point earlier...I guess you were too canadian to see it (typical).
> 
> Oh, curling is the _unofficial _national sport of canada...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians don't say "eh" even as much as Youpers do.
> 
> Ah, you're prolly too pig-ignorant to even know what a Youper is.  Fuck it.
> 
> I already posted some stuff way back that exists nowhere but Canada, the point of which was to disprove the ignorance you blithely walk around packing.  Your reaction was "who cares".  So on one hand you never heard of this stuff, and at the same time you run around declaring it doesn't exist.
> 
> Spare me further trolling.  Your thread is a joke and a failure from the start.
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, you can't spell out what is unique...it all sounds the same to me.  How canadian of you.  You are not too good at this, eh?
Click to expand...


Ah that's right, you said that before too, "it all sounds the same to me".  It was at that moment I was overcome with pity.  What a sad existence to be that deaf.  

I got over it though, considering the bald arrogance it takes to declare somebody's culture "doesn't exist" just because you aren't bright enough to perceive it.  In so doing you represent exactly what the rest of the world hates about us; inbreds like you.

The links are still back there; the point doesn't go away just because you have your ears up your ass.  It's not the culture's failure; it's yours.


----------



## Nutz

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians don't say "eh" even as much as Youpers do.
> 
> Ah, you're prolly too pig-ignorant to even know what a Youper is.  Fuck it.
> 
> I already posted some stuff way back that exists nowhere but Canada, the point of which was to disprove the ignorance you blithely walk around packing.  Your reaction was "who cares".  So on one hand you never heard of this stuff, and at the same time you run around declaring it doesn't exist.
> 
> Spare me further trolling.  Your thread is a joke and a failure from the start.
> 
> Eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you can't spell out what is unique...it all sounds the same to me.  How canadian of you.  You are not too good at this, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah that's right, you said that before too, "it all sounds the same to me".  It was at that moment I was overcome with pity.  What a sad existence to be that deaf.
> 
> I got over it though, considering the bald arrogance it takes to declare somebody's culture "doesn't exist" just because you aren't bright enough to perceive it.  In so doing you represent exactly what the rest of the world hates about us; inbreds like you.
> 
> The links are still back there; the point doesn't go away just because you have your ears up your ass.  It's not the culture's failure; it's yours.
Click to expand...


And no matter how many times I ask, you cannot identify one thing unique about canadian music.  Could it be...

BECAUSE THERE IS NOTHING UNIQUE ABOUT IT!


----------



## Nutz

Pogo...what is unique about canadian music?


----------



## eots




----------



## Nutz

canada's view is irrelevant.  we will start caring about what a canuck feels when they become significant.


----------



## eots

*lol..a big mac in one hand and a gun in the other...lovin it*


----------



## Nutz

Damned straight!  But thanks to Obama, it is more like government cheese in one hand and safety scissors in the other.


----------



## eots

almost gives ya a lump yer throat...god bless America


----------



## Silhouette

Are you being serious?


----------



## Silhouette

Nutz said:


> ...The Three `Rs, *Canada style, have been teaching school children as young as grade school an image of Americans as dishonourable, churlish and even bullying*....
> ...NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.


The OP laments that Canadians observe that American culture is "dishonorable, churlish and even bullying". Then s/he goes on in a dishonourable, churlish and bullying way to say that the entire country of Canada and _all_ Canadians should not be trusted, ever. I would mention irony here but another quality typical of people like the OP is myopia. They'd only read it as an insult to their unjustified self-perception of omnipotence. Should I bring up endemic narcissism too?...Nah...it would be too much for Americans to handle. They're really short-tempered about cricitism too as it turns out..

The only question that begs here is will the OP promote that we invade Canada and secure her oil-sand fields because "Canada is now an American enemy!" ?

The only beef I have with Canadians is their spelling of "dishonourable" with a "u".  It's a bit priggish of them.

So in short, Americans are piggish.  Canadians are priggish.  I guess that's where the fourth "R" comes in?

...


----------



## American_Jihad

Anti religion...

July 2, 2017
*School district warns about bible passages offensive to gays and lesbians*
By Thomas Lifson

In at least some of Canada’s provinces, religious schools receive public funding for providing the education that government schools also offer. But with public funding comes control, almost inevitably. The UK Express reports:

 Cornerstone Christian Academy, a publicly funded school, was told certain scriptures “should not be read or studied”. 

Staff at the school in Alberta, Canada were told by email some bible passages can “denigrate or vilify” the LGBT (lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender) community. 






The demand from the school’s funding body the Battle River School Division (BRSD) sparked outrage. 

It seems that Canada has just changed its law:


BRSD said it sent the email following a change in Canada’s human rights legislation. 

Last week the Canadian Senate passed a transgender rights bill adding ‘gender expression’ and ‘gender identity’ to Canada’s Human Rights Code and to the Criminal Code's hate crime section.

So some “gender expressions” are protected by law (LGBTQ), and others (biblical teachings) are forbidden? That seems to be the case, when “protected class” thinking divides society into unequal groups with different rights and “protections.”

...


Read more: Blog: School district warns about bible passages offensive to gays and lesbians


----------



## Pogo

eots said:


> *lol..a big mac in one hand and a gun in the other...lovin it*



I love the part about 2:30 where three guys are citing "ignorance" --- and two of them are wearing baseball caps with the bill turned backwards.


----------



## yidnar

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that canadians, throughout history, have been teaching their children to hate America and Americans
> 
> NEVER TRUST canada and canadians.
> 
> This has been a public service announcement to prevent conservatives from backing a canadian idiot for President of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, anti Americanism is wrong, but anti Canada is good; phew, what a loony.
> 
> By the way, you chaps were more than a little late for two world wars and you started most of the other wars since 1945.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course a muslim is going to be a fan of canada.  you guys have pretty much taken it over havent you -  sharia law and all.  And where do you get anti-canadian...all of my posts are about loving and helping canada.  They just need a little love and support.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comment remind me of man that beat their woman and then tell their woman that the reason why they got the beating was because you love them so much, and would have not done it had they just done as you said and not as you do...
Click to expand...

I SAY WE INVADE CANADA BEAT THEIR WOMEN !


----------

